# Glycine Combat Sub and Klepsoo dot com. Is this too good to be true?



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Need a little help guys. I have lusted over the Glycine Combat Sub for some time, but have never been able to pay the $1,000+ price tag. I stumbled upon klepsoo dot com last night which has them listed for $498?! Is this legit? Has anyone ever ordered from here before? I feel like there has to be a catch because I have never seen a combat sub anywhere CLOSE to this cheap before. Any input you can give me on this would be much appreciated. If it seems legit I'm going to pull the trigger immediately.

Also, can you order the combat sub bracelet direct from Glycine? I like the 3863.196N-D9, but would want it on the bracelet. Anyone know how much they run? Thanks again.

Link: Glycine Combat Combat Sub Automatic (3863.196n-d9) - Glycine Watches

For those who don't know:


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

It's a great deal, if legit.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

I've never used them, but man…that's a dirt cheap price.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

They must have some kind of secret weapon deal on getting those Glycines, since for their other brand offerings the prices are as stiff as a corpse 48hs later!

Have a look at their Seiko offerings, for instance...the Solar chrono diver is being sold for more than $300 - with discount!

One curious thing: they have the Darth tuna (SBBN011) export version available, but look at the price!

Seiko Professional Diver (s23619j1) - Seiko Watches


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

I paid about £370 ~ $590 for the exact same model from an Italian AD. There are good deals out there, but I can't vouch for that site.

The price of the bracelet has gone up recently, it was £150 ~ $240 at cost price.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

lexvil said:


> It's a great deal, if legit.





mtbluger said:


> I've never used them, but man&#8230;that's a dirt cheap price.


I know right?! I'm so close to pulling the trigger lol I just want at least one legit reference for the site.



hydroidsouvlaki said:


> I paid about £370 ~ $590 for the exact same model from an Italian AD. There are good deals out there, but I can't vouch for that site.
> 
> The price of the bracelet has gone up recently, it was £150 ~ $240 at cost price.


Huh well this company is in Italy too, so maybe they have some kind of deal over there. Whoa, that's a pretty penny for the official bracelet.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Weird... if true would be too good... hmm... Order one for us and when you say OK we can all order


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Need a little help guys. I have lusted over the Glycine Combat Sub for some time, but have never been able to pay the $1,000+ price tag. I stumbled upon klepsoo dot com last night which has them listed for $498?! Is this legit? Has anyone ever ordered from here before? I feel like there has to be a catch because I have never seen a combat sub anywhere CLOSE to this cheap before. Any input you can give me on this would be much appreciated. If it seems legit I'm going to putt the trigger immediately.
> 
> Also, can you order the combat sub bracelet direct from Glycine? I like the 3863.196N-D9, but would want it on the bracelet. Anyone know how much they run? Thanks again.
> 
> ...


Order 2 one with bracelet and the model you want... switch the straps and sell me the other one


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-jy8020-52e-quick-review-769326.html


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

julywest said:


> Order 2 one with bracelet and the model you want... switch the straps and sell me the other one


Not a bad idea actually, but I'll probably just buy a Strapcode straight end Super Oyster II.



julywest said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-jy8020-52e-quick-review-769326.html


Thank you, I did actually find that before making this thread. It's a little more reassuring, but I would love to find someone who had actually ordered the Combat Sub from there.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

I bought a nautica watch from them once, it was 200 eur less than I could find elsewhere (paid 100) They were very slow in acquiring the model but answered emails promptly and sent it once they got their hands on it. Overall was pretty happy with them.


----------



## Substance-p (Apr 13, 2012)

This is a great link if the site is legit (which it seems to be). I too have been looking at these Glycines for a while but on the fence, now a see several great models with terrific pricing.


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> They must have some kind of secret weapon deal on getting those Glycines, since for their other brand offerings the prices are as stiff as a corpse 48hs later!
> 
> Have a look at their Seiko offerings, for instance...the Solar chrono diver is being sold for more than $300 - with discount!
> 
> ...


3K for the older Darth, nice! The least you could do for that is take it apart and paint marinemaster on the dial!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

That is a great looking diver!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Sold my other diver tonight, ordering tomorrow morning. Wish me luck!

Will be sure to report back with results, hopefully favorable...


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Good luck! Sounds too good to be true to me, but I hope it works out. I recently acquired a Combat Sub Golden Eye and I love it! Great size at 42mm but still has wrist presence, thinner than most divers so it wears well under a shirt sleeve and beautifully finished. I also have an Airman Base 22. Consider me a Glycine fan.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Order placed! Everything seemed to go through just fine and looked good. Now sweaty palms for a few weeks.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

tgyberg said:


> 3K for the older Darth, nice! The least you could do for that is take it apart and paint marinemaster on the dial!


LOL!

In fact, that is not the SBBN013, but rather the old SBBN011 in its export version (check the model number....it is not a SBBN like the JDM models). If you look closely, it does not have the B22 corrugated strap like the SBBN011/13. It seems to have a plain Z-22 (or japanese version DAL1BP) flat vent strap (also a pretty cool one for tunas).


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> LOL!
> 
> In fact, that is not the SBBN013, but rather the old SBBN011 in its export version (check the model number....it is not a SBBN like the JDM models). If you look closely, it does not have the B22 corrugated strap like the SBBN011/13. It seems to have a plain Z-22 (or japanese version DAL1BP) flat vent strap (also a pretty cool one for tunas).


That strap is cool!


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I ordered a blue and gold model for 513 good price hopefully it comes.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

sdelcegno said:


> I orders a blue and gold model for 513 good price hopefully it comes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Yes! We're in this together buddy lol.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

sdelcegno said:


> I ordered a blue and gold model for 513 good price hopefully it comes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Great deal! I got my Blue and Gold from an Italian AD's ebay store for about $650 after shipping and customs fees. Hopefully, it comes through!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

So no one has hrd of them? Hmmmm... weird


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

riseboi said:


> Great deal! I got my Blue and Gold from an Italian AD's ebay store for about $650 after shipping and customs fees. Hopefully, it comes through!


That makes me feel a little better about the price then. I wonder why Italy gets such a good deal on them.



philskywalker said:


> So no one has hrd of them? Hmmmm... weird


Well there was a couple of people who had successfully ordered from them, so that made me feel A LITTLE better at least.


----------



## ABrownBlackBear (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, Iowa_Watchman... we're in it together now (you, sdelcgno and I). After much agony I decided that I would wear this guy the most.







Since we each went for different models, I suppose our combat subs will be (hopefully real) fraternal twins.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

This is what I got.

http://cdn.chrono24.com/images/uhren/images_78/s6/2492678_xxl.jpg?v=1[IMG]

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

http://cdn.chrono24.com/images/uhren/images_78/s6/2492678_xxl.jpg?v=1

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Haha I'm so happy I'm not alone in this. And just think maybe we're all getting the deal of the century and everyone else is the sucker


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

First communication!

" Dear Mr. ...,

thank you for your. order and for the preference you gave us.

I inform you that the Glycine Combat SUB Automatic. model you desire will be available in 10/12 working days.

We will keep in touch to inform you about the shipment and to let you know the package tracking number.

Please feel free to contact us for any further information.

Kind regards,

Arianna
Klepsoo.com"


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> First communication!
> 
> " Dear Mr. ...,
> 
> ...


thats promising if the English had been perfect I would be worried


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I got the same email. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> First communication!
> 
> " Dear Mr. ...,
> 
> ...


Exactly what I received when I ordered from them, just signed with a different name. Be warned that mine took a little longer to procure (around 2 1/2 weeks iirc) but once it was there they fast couriered it to me with no extra charge. Overall was very pleased. The wait is a small price to pay for the discounts they have on some watches.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Killer deals on Glycine watches. I could afford another Combat Sub at those prices. New Airman Base 22's at less than I bought mine for used. Wow!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

jamesbee said:


> Exactly what I received when I ordered from them, just signed with a different name. Be warned that mine took a little longer to procure (around 2 1/2 weeks iirc) but once it was there they fast couriered it to me with no extra charge. Overall was very pleased. The wait is a small price to pay for the discounts they have on some watches.


That's very reassuring to hear. Oh yeah I honestly don't care about the wait if the watch is legit. At this price I'd wait until.next year.



freight dog said:


> Killer deals on Glycine watches. I could afford another Combat Sub at those prices. New Airman Base 22's at less than I bought mine for used. Wow!


I know right? Hence the thread lol I couldn't believe the prices, but testimonials like his ^ make me feel much better.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm in for the one in the original post. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

tallguy said:


> I'm in for the one in the original post. Fingers crossed!


Same one I decided on. Hopefully they ordered them at the same time, so we'll get them around the same time.

I wonder if they are curious why there has suddenly been such an influx in Combat Sub orders lol.


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, Italians have a long history with Glycine watches and Glycine-Watch SA company, hence superior discount prices. Nice looking Combat Subs you all ordered - perhaps I need to get one more too...but first I have to decide which color combo...Good luck with your choices. And btw that Klepsoo seems to be fully legit firm.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anyone know if the bracelet on these taper from 22mm at the lugs or does it stay 22mm all around?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Mikeman said:


> Does anyone know if the bracelet on these taper from 22mm at the lugs or does it stay 22mm all around?


Glycine's website says 22mm at the lugs to 20mm at the clasp for the bracelet.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Too bad i was hoping for 22mm all round. Not a fan of tapering bracelets. Thanks for the info as well..


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

I'll be keeping my eye on this thread to see when you all receive your watches. This is a great deal on the Combat Sub that I might not be able to pass up. I would need to source an OEM bracelet for it though :think:


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

medaze said:


> I'll be keeping my eye on this thread to see when you all receive your watches. This is a great deal on the Combat Sub that I might not be able to pass up. I would need to source an OEM bracelet for it though :think:


I will be keeping this thread updated with a timeline of everything that happens. Yeah it looks like the OEM bracelet is ~$250 (!!), so I went ahead and bought this one.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005K677CS/ref=aw_d_dsc_miscellaneous?qid=1383231689&sr=8-4


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

While I've never purchased from this seller, I am tempted to now! Glycine is a real +/- watch; the + is they look great and seem to have decent build quality, the - is the huge hit we take on resale. At this price that will be a bit less painful...


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm tempted as well. Does anyone happen to know the lug to lug length? Thanks.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> While I've never purchased from this seller, I am tempted to now! Glycine is a real +/- watch; the + is they look great and seem to have decent build quality, the - is the huge hit we take on resale. At this price that will be a bit less painful...


Haha I try not to worry about resale value much with watches in this price range. But yeah, you'd honestly probably make a profit if you decided you didn't want it.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just got my 10-12 day email.....:think::-!


----------



## ABrownBlackBear (Jan 24, 2013)

Just an update for the people who'd been expressing interest in the model with the black bezel and dial on an OEM bracelet: I also decided shortly after placing my original order (for green bezel model with arabic numeral dial) that I'd at least ask if they would be ok with letting me order that model "off-menu" if you will, since if that had been on the website it would have been my clear first choice. They were very accommodating, although communication is slow due to the time difference (just finalized this morning). Not sure when it popped up, but that model (3863.196N-MB) actually does appear on the website now, at the very end of the list of combat models. Probably not useful to those of you who already have orders in, but maybe for future reference.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

ABrownBlackBear said:


> Just an update for the people who'd been expressing interest in the model with the black bezel and dial on an OEM bracelet: I also decided shortly after placing my original order (for green bezel model with arabic numeral dial) that I'd at least ask if they would be ok with letting me order that model "off-menu" if you will, since if that had been on the website it would have been my clear first choice. They were very accommodating, although communication is slow due to the time difference (just finalized this morning). Not sure when it popped up, but that model (3863.196N-MB) actually does appear on the website now, at the very end of the list of combat models. Probably not useful to those of you who already have orders in already, but maybe for future reference.


Ah! This sucks lol that is exactly what I wanted. Darn, what bad timing. I wonder if it's possible to modify my order...


----------



## ABrownBlackBear (Jan 24, 2013)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Ah! This sucks lol that is exactly what I wanted. Darn, what bad timing. I wonder if it's possible to modify my order...


I bet so, they did for me. It was straightforward for me, but the difference might be that I was switching between two models at the same price, but I bet you could work something out. It would probably reset the 10-12 day order period of course.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

OK, fellow Klepsoo buyers, after eye-balling this one on their website for a week now, I've just ordered the GoldenEye. I'm going to plan on at least a few weeks, and I will be one happy WIS...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

ABrownBlackBear said:


> I bet so, they did for me. It was straightforward for me, but the difference might be that I was switching between two models at the same price, but I bet you could work something out. It would probably reset the 10-12 day order period of course.


Emailed last night and changed my order, they said there was no problem with it. Thanks for the heads up! Now I'm getting exactly what I wanted.

Edit: I responded this morning confirming my order change and they already responded with the order confirmation and PayPal invoice for the extra amount. Very fast service.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I've got to stop coming back to this page...sooooooooo tempting!!!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

romeo-1 said:


> I've got to stop coming back to this page...sooooooooo tempting!!!


Oh, c'mon, _jump in! Y_ou'll be so much relieved if you succumb to the temptation..!!

Which one would you pick, if you did?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I've already ordered the 'Golden Eye', but now the 'Stealth' is _*haunting* me..._:think:


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

dougiedude said:


> Oh, c'mon, _jump in! Y_ou'll be so much relieved if you succumb to the temptation..!!
> 
> Which one would you pick, if you did?


Either the one in the original post or this one...a classic.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> I've already ordered the 'Golden Eye', but now the 'Stealth' is _*haunting* me..._:think:


If it makes you feel any better about your decision, I find the stealth very hard to read when I've seen it in reviews and user pictures. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## medaze (Dec 10, 2011)

ABrownBlackBear said:


> Just an update for the people who'd been expressing interest in the model with the black bezel and dial on an OEM bracelet: I also decided shortly after placing my original order (for green bezel model with arabic numeral dial) that I'd at least ask if they would be ok with letting me order that model "off-menu" if you will, since if that had been on the website it would have been my clear first choice. They were very accommodating, although communication is slow due to the time difference (just finalized this morning). Not sure when it popped up, but that model (3863.196N-MB) actually does appear on the website now, at the very end of the list of combat models. Probably not useful to those of you who already have orders in already, but maybe for future reference.


Wow this is terribly tempting o|


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

FYI, I cancelled my order as I decided on an Armida A8 Brass instead, and Anna promptly issued a refund. Very good CS!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> If it makes you feel any better about your decision, I find the stealth very hard to read when I've seen it in reviews and user pictures. Just my humble opinion.


That is exactly why I never got the stealth. I love it, especially the blue numbering on the bezel. I am a big fan of the Airman "Mystery" as well, but the poor legibility has kept me away. I have the same problem with the polished hands on my white dial Airman Base 22. I want so badly to get the blue degrade dial on bracelet, or even the black dial is appealing, but the white dial is an extremely classy piece and my only white dial at the moment.


----------



## ABrownBlackBear (Jan 24, 2013)

So of the posts so far about orders placed, two have been changed (mine and Iowa_Watchman's) and one cancelled (tallguy). We must be a real pain in the butt for this poor Anna person. :-d


----------



## ABrownBlackBear (Jan 24, 2013)

Oops, delete?


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

ABrownBlackBear said:


> So of the posts so far about orders placed, two have been changed (mine and Iowa_Watchman's) and one cancelled (tallguy). We must be a real pain in the butt for this poor Anna person. :-d


I'm sure the sudden surge in new orders makes up for it:-d:-d:-!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Well...as soon as the watches start showing up, Anna better be ready for another strong surge. Hope she's up for it;-)

I've always liked the GoldenEye...


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> If it makes you feel any better about your decision, I find the stealth very hard to read when I've seen it in reviews and user pictures. Just my humble opinion.


Hi, It's not hard to read if you have a good vision, especially night vision.  It's a stealth watch and it lives up to its name; hands do have SL. I wish we would have had these kind of stealth watches way back in -80s, -90s & early -00s with our sniper teams... b-), luckily at least we did have Omegas, Rollies & later on Trasers, here's mine My First Glycine - Combat Sub Golden Eye - Page 2


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I keep checking the site and I noticed that the price fluctuates daily with the markets. Three days ago it was $510 Canadian, two days ago it was $504 and today it is $508. As soon as it dips below $500 I'm pulling the trigger!


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

Has anybody actually received a watch or had shipping confirmation yet?


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

ABrownBlackBear said:


> So of the posts so far about orders placed, two have been changed (mine and Iowa_Watchman's) and one cancelled (tallguy). We must be a real pain in the butt for this poor Anna person. :-d


It was Giuliana when I bought from them. Always had very prompt communication from her just btw.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

psweeting said:


> Has anybody actually received a watch or had shipping confirmation yet?


From what everyone has posted it doesn't seem like anyone had ordered one of the in-stock models. I wouldn't expect any shipping until next week.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

After the most excellent response from the president of Glycine (in another thread) I will be adding another Glycine to my stable soon. Nice watches, but fantastic response makes me a bigger fan


----------



## Peppe1019 (Jan 29, 2013)

I've been on the fence with glycine, they appear to be very well built watches however the issues they have had in the past regarding the crown have put me off.. Does anyone know if the issue has been resolved or is it luck of the draw?


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Peppe1019 said:


> I've been on the fence with glycine, they appear to be very well built watches however the issues they have had in the past regarding the crown have put me off.. Does anyone know if the issue has been resolved or is it luck of the draw?


What issues are you referring too? got any links?


----------



## Peppe1019 (Jan 29, 2013)

There are some threads on issues with crowns pulling out right here that I have read I'm sure a search would pull them up.. Also on other forums have read the same problem..


----------



## Peppe1019 (Jan 29, 2013)

It seems the question had been answered
In another thread. Also a member comment of the same issue with his crown falling out..
https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/my-first-glycine-combat-sub-golden-eye-753908-2.html


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Another one I couldnt resist - guess I can always flip it if I don't like it. A really good deal considering how much they are elsewhere. Went for the black dial with the brown chapter ring.


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, When I ordered my Glycine Combat Sub from an Italian AD during early October (not Klepsoo, but the price was about the same), the Italian AD was kind enough to recommend to take an insurance for the watch just in case. I took the optional insurance for the watch, it only cost me €10 i.e. about $13. The insurance e.g. covers potential damages during the shipping or the full price of the watch, if it's stolen. Just to let you know about this option too, if you worry about ordering from Italy.

BTW, I'm happy with my first Glycine Combat Sub and I've already compared it e.g. to my IWC GST Aquatimer, Omega SMP, Sinn UX, Precista, Tissot divers. Glycine CS handles well the comparison |> an excellent watch. Thus, I thinking of getting another one, but I'm torn between Golden Eye 3863.399 C6-TBA9, 2-tone Blue-Golden 3863.38 B6-D8D, 3-tone Black-Brown-Black 3863.19AT N-D9, 2-tone Brown-Black 3863.19AT2 C-LB7BF, Black 3863.196 N-D9 or 2-tone Green-Black 3863.19AT V-1 models or should I get Steinhart Ocean Black DLC or Ocean Vintage Military watch instead. Unfortunately I can't get them all, even I wanted to...:-( Steinhart OB DLC & OVM are also very good looking watches...


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Why did I click the Link??? I had to purchase. Anybody get any shipping notices yet? 

Discounted price $ 486.00


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I will say, the Glycine Incursore I had was a nice watch for the sub-$1k price I paid. I'd also caution buyers; you're buying a $500 +/- watch and while not "cheap" it's not going to have the same level of finish work as a $5k Omega.


----------



## ABrownBlackBear (Jan 24, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> I will say, the Glycine Incursore I had was a nice watch for the sub-$1k price I paid. I'd also caution buyers; you're buying a $500 +/- watch and while not "cheap" it's not going to have the same level of finish work as a $5k Omega.


Good point. Personally, as a novice to all this, I'm just looking forward to having a nice thin diver with an ETA movement and sapphire crystal. I wouldn't expect it to be on par with a piece from a high-end brand, but the reviews I've seen suggest that the Combat Sub delivers for entry-level luxury, and I'm really happy about how good a deal purchasing from Italy seems to be w/ this brand.


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

For the price you guys are paying it is a very nice watch. Mine felt good on the wrist, very slim; in fact I'm tempted to pick one up again. My only advice is to be careful of the bezel as they scratch easily.


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

romeo-1 said:


> I keep checking the site and I noticed that the price fluctuates daily with the markets. Three days ago it was $510 Canadian, two days ago it was $504 and today it is $508. As soon as it dips below $500 I'm pulling the trigger!


I'm not enabling or anything, but...if you're waffling over less than the cost of today's lunch...go for it!!! Just pull the trigger.

-T


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

tfinnan said:


> I'm not enabling or anything, but...if you're waffling over less than the cost of today's lunch...go for it!!! Just pull the trigger.
> 
> -T


Do it!!! The price difference will not make or break the bank


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like a good deal on a nice watch. It will be interesting to see how long they take to ship, hopefully not long for everyone.

Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## havabeer (Dec 18, 2012)

Well I didn't order a Glycine from them but what I did order was shipped quickly, had tracking and arrived in good time and is definitely genuine. So I'd be happy to order from them again.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This is turning into an epic trilogy. I can't wait for everyone's pieces to start rolling in.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

tfinnan said:


> I'm not enabling or anything, but...if you're waffling over less than the cost of today's lunch...go for it!!! Just pull the trigger.
> 
> -T


I know...but it's a psychological thing...I've drawn that line and will stick to it. Today it's at $510...going the wrong way!


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm all in too. I was searching for this watch and came across this site. I researched it for reviews on WUS and came across this thread lol. 

Anybody have their watch ship out yet? Are we just all jumping off the cliff together?


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

usc1 said:


> I'm all in too. I was searching for this watch and came across this site. I researched it for reviews on WUS and came across this thread lol.
> 
> Anybody have their watch ship out yet? Are we just all jumping off the cliff together?


I would like to know this also. I am about to jump right off with the rest of you!

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Haha I feel like such an enabler! I wonder how many of these they sell monthly compared to this past month. I am trying to forget that I ordered mine so I'm at maximum excitement when I finally get the shipping confirmation.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Haha I feel like such an enabler! I wonder how many of these they sell monthly compared to this past month. I am trying to forget that I ordered mine so I'm at maximum excitement when I finally get the shipping confirmation.


Trying to forget, yet you know you enabled it all. Now THAT's funny.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just found this thread, and I am eagerly awaiting news on anyone receiving a Glyince from them.


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Ah, dude..I hate you for showing me this! 

Ive been eyeballing an Airman for several months but I had been trying to thin the collection.

But at 1k, it's so hard to pass up. Curses! :-d

Deacon


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Deacon211 said:


> Ah, dude..I hate you for showing me this!
> 
> Ive been eyeballing an Airman for several months but I had been trying to thin the collection.
> 
> ...


Haha sorry. I have definitely been more of an enabled with this thread than I intended to be.

To tell you the truth I have been wanting a GMT for sometime now. Depending on how the sub turns out, I might be back for more...


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so close to pulling the trigger also. The Combat Sub has always been on my wish list but I'm trying hard to resist since I just picked up a few others.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

And another one bites the dust. Just ordered this one. You guys are killing me!


----------



## rsanz (Oct 4, 2011)

This thread is not good for my wallet. I am so, so tempted by the black/black, no numbers on bracelet. $555 seems like it's too good of a deal to pass up on...

I haven't bought a watch since February... *twitch, twitch*


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

lawman98 said:


> And another one bites the dust. Just ordered this one. You guys are killing me!


This was my #2 choice. I love the look of the stainless bezel. You made a wise decision.



rsanz said:


> This thread is not good for my wallet. I am so, so tempted by the black/black, no numbers on bracelet. $555 seems like it's too good of a deal to pass up on...
> 
> I haven't bought a watch since February... *twitch, twitch*


Haha not since February?! Do it! Especially that one since it's the same one I went with.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

My credit card company called me yesterday inquiring about the purchase of this watch. They wanted to know if it was a fraudulent charge. Maybe this is a bad sign lol.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Its normal. Its probably because the charge was in Italy. And you aren't from there.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

People have gotten watches from this site before.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

usc1 said:


> My credit card company called me yesterday inquiring about the purchase of this watch. They wanted to know if it was a fraudulent charge. Maybe this is a bad sign lol.


Yeah almost certainly because it was an international charge. I have mine setup to notify me on international charges, lots do it automatically.


----------



## Ilanallali (Jul 15, 2013)

Do you know if the combat with ss bezel comes with a bracelet too?


----------



## ABrownBlackBear (Jan 24, 2013)

Ilanallali said:


> Do you know if the combat with ss bezel comes with a bracelet too?


I suppose the model # to search for would be a 3863.198G-MB. That comes up with some results when you google it for a seller in Spain. I doubt their prices would be quite as good as this Klepsoo place seems to be, so maybe consider inquiring with them? Their customer service people have been very helpful to me and other posters in this thread so far.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Ilanallali said:


> Do you know if the combat with ss bezel comes with a bracelet too?


If worse comes to worse (and you have the available finds obviously) order the one you want and then one with the bracelet, swap them, and sell the one you don't want. You'd probably make a profit honestly.


----------



## Ilanallali (Jul 15, 2013)

That's a good idea, with these prices


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Hope we start seeing some shipping notifications this week.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Hope we start seeing some shipping notifications this week.


Yes, Klepsoo's Anna told me 10-12 working days before ship, so I should expect as early as Thursday and late as Monday.
But who's counting days? :rodekaart


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Something to feed the frenzy:

http://www.door2fashion.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=1848


----------



## RainMan 777 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow it took me a bit to read the whole thread, can wait to see if any body got their watch yet? Do they charge extra for shipping to USA ? I'm sure the watches are not fake? Keep the update coming.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Has anyone had their watch ship out yet? It has been seven days for me but no news yet for me.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

usc1 said:


> Has anyone had their watch ship out yet? It has been seven days for me but no news yet for me.


No news on mine (although I did update my order, so mine might take longer), but they say 10-12 business days if it's not in-stock so you're well within the timeframe there. This is quite the test of our patients lol.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

usc1 said:


> Has anyone had their watch ship out yet? It has been seven days for me but no news yet for me.


Not mine yet, but it's only been 9 of the *projected 10 to 12 working days*... twas ordered Nov 7..

Trying to hold tight :-x!!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

This is currently my favourite thread here. I follow it daily and am eagerly awaiting hearing on shipping notices and arrivals. I really hope everything works out well for all. I'm just trying to choose a model myself. I really like the Combat Sub, either the white face/ blue bezel or black/ brown bezel. I hate to ask, but is VAT deducted for customers outside Italy? (probably a dumb question) Cheers all!


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

roadie said:


> This is currently my favourite thread here. I follow it daily and am eagerly awaiting hearing on shipping notices and arrivals. I really hope everything works out well for all. I'm just trying to choose a model myself. I really like the Combat Sub, either the white face/ blue bezel or black/ brown bezel. I hate to ask, but is VAT deducted for customers outside Italy? (probably a dumb question) Cheers all!


That is actually a good question but the price was so good it was like "buy now and ask questions later." Lol.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Many companies deduct the VAT for sales to countries that don't have VAT. Hopefully these guys do too......


----------



## ABrownBlackBear (Jan 24, 2013)

Hard to tell. When I switched to the site in other languages it continued to give me prices in dollars. I suppose they must base it on IP address. Any users outside the US get something other than $559 as the current price for a bracelet model?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

It's 504€ for me. VAT should be included as Croatia is in EU. So difference is about 100$ or so. I would say VAT is deducted for non-EU countries.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Weird as I live in Asia it was the full price for me


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Just found this thread. Sure sounds like a great deal. I have wanted a Combat Sub for a long time. Definately want one on bracelet, but cannot decide between the black dial with black bezel vs stainless. Am leaning toward the look of the stainless bezel version 3863.198G-MB. At $556 US for either, feel as though I should not pass up on such a good deal.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

"The impatience grows strong in this one" (me)


----------



## ilvwatches (Dec 15, 2012)

I've been checking this thread out almost daily. Really itching to pull the trigger on the black dial / black bezel with bracelet. Given that the price seems too good to be true, it would be comforting to hear of people actually receiving the correct product.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm guessing they had to order the watches . people have bought from this company so I'm not worried.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

sdelcegno said:


> I'm guessing they had to order the watches . people have bought from this company so I'm not worried.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Oh after numerous people stating they've bought from them I'm not worried anymore either. Just inpatient...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Oh after numerous people stating they've bought from them I'm not worried anymore either. Just inpatient...


I'm with you on that. I guess it's been 11 working days since I ordered mine, and it feels like an eternity.

But, like you, I wish I could forget about it, and then be pleasantly surprised... I guess I could always 'unsubscribe' from the thread... but that wouldn't be much fun!


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I did not know we could order with the bracelt instead. I just sent them an e-mail to see if I can change my order and how much more. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I expect that whoever gets theirs and posts, this company will see a new onslaught of orders, once legitimacy is confirmed. :-d

I recently flipped a Glycine Combat, but now fancy a different Combat combo. ;-) Now I'm waiting patiently for you :-!

RD


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

I am unable to find any wrist shot photos of the black dial version with stainless bezel on bracelet online. Anyone have a photo or link to post? Have seen several of the black dial with black bezel. Thank you.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> I expect that whoever gets theirs and posts, this company will see a new onslaught of orders, once legitimacy is confirmed. :-d
> 
> I recently flipped a Glycine Combat, but now fancy a different Combat combo. ;-) Now I'm waiting patiently for you :-!
> 
> RD


Haha I have the same feeling, I'm glad I could help so many interested users. Klepsoo should be giving me a commission from this thread! (Jokes, don't actually think I'm working for them or something).


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

for those buying from outside Europe, ask for a vat deduction they must do it, when I was living in Usa and buying from Eu I always asked for it most company don't do it unless you ask it explicitly; in Italy vat is at 22% so you could end up saving quite a lot of money... keep in mind that after you should pay your own country vat


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Casanova Jr. said:


> for those buying from outside Europe, ask for a vat deduction they must do it, when I was living in Usa and buying from Eu I always asked for it most company don't do it unless you ask it explicitly; in Italy vat is at 22% so you could end up saving quite a lot of money... keep in mind that after you should pay your own country vat


No VAT here (US), just the customs fees we may incur.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

R.Palace said:


> No VAT here (US), just the customs fees we may incur.


Honestly I'm not really sure about this but I think you should still pay your state's vat, I know in Socal (where I used to live) vat was about 8.75% so if you import something from Eu where vat is 22% and they deduct it from the invoice, when the good enters your country you should pay the difference between the 2 vats, which is 13.25% plus any other duty that your country will apply. I'm not sure if this is the rule when I was ordering from Eu I never got any extra charges, but I thought I was just lucky


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

sdelcegno said:


> I'm guessing they had to order the watches . people have bought from this company so I'm not worried.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


That was the case when I bought, they had to wait for it to come in, took longer than they thought but that wasn't their fault.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Casanova Jr. said:


> for those buying from outside Europe, ask for a vat deduction they must do it, when I was living in Usa and buying from Eu I always asked for it most company don't do it unless you ask it explicitly; in Italy vat is at 22% so you could end up saving quite a lot of money... keep in mind that after you should pay your own country vat


I can't imagine that the prices we are seeing on Klepsoo include the VAT; the prices are already about 20% less than anywhere else.


----------



## HABEEB (Jul 20, 2006)

Casanova Jr. said:


> Honestly I'm not really sure about this but I think you should still pay your state's vat, I know in Socal (where I used to live) vat was about 8.75% so if you import something from Eu where vat is 22% and they deduct it from the invoice, when the good enters your country you should pay the difference between the 2 vats, which is 13.25% plus any other duty that your country will apply. I'm not sure if this is the rule when I was ordering from Eu I never got any extra charges, but I thought I was just lucky


The US of A don't use the VAT as we are used in Europe. There is no VAT applied by the customs officer when any goods enter the contry on top of the customs fee.

And yes. If you buy from an UE country and the goods are shippet outside of UE you should ask for a non VAT invoice. The seller has the legal duty to comply.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone starting to get worried? Not in the respects that it is a scam site but more on the lines they can't secure the number of watches?


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

I just want to see someone put their hand up and say 'yes, I have received my Glycine from here and I've received it and everything was fine'.

Sent from my GT-I8160


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

usc1 said:


> Anyone starting to get worried? Not in the respects that it is a scam site but more on the lines they can't secure the number of watches?


According to past customers on here, they have underestimated their time to ship in the past, so, I'm not worried yet, because it's still within what they told me...

Tuesday they will be late... I ordered mine 2 weeks ago.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> I just want to see someone put their hand up and say 'yes, I have received my Glycine from here and I've received it and everything was fine'.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8160


That's already happened if you look back a page or two... Jamesbee, I think.


----------



## Ilanallali (Jul 15, 2013)

BTW, I have spoke with them today and the prices are excluding the VAT


----------



## alpapilot (Jul 15, 2009)

Casanova Jr. said:


> Honestly I'm not really sure about this but I think you should still pay your state's vat, I know in Socal (where I used to live) vat was about 8.75% so if you import something from Eu where vat is 22% and they deduct it from the invoice, when the good enters your country you should pay the difference between the 2 vats, which is 13.25% plus any other duty that your country will apply. I'm not sure if this is the rule when I was ordering from Eu I never got any extra charges, but I thought I was just lucky


There is no such thing as a VAT in the US. What you are referring to is simply sales tax which is an entirely different animal. Sales tax can only be applied at point of sale within a state. US Customs and the Postal Service are Federal agencies and therefore do no collect state sales taxes. However, they could collect import duties which, once again, are another entirely different animal.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> That's already happened if you look back a page or two... Jamesbee, I think.


Yep, except it wasn't a Glycine.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

jamesbee said:


> Yep, except it wasn't a Glycine.


Well it's unlikely they would offer some authentic products and some not. I feel confident in the products they are selling at this point. At this price I have all the patients in the world since at normal retail I probably would never get a chance to own one.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

jamesbee said:


> Yep, except it wasn't a Glycine.


Thanks for the correction.

So if one wanted to be nervous, it might be concerning the watches getting from Glycine to Klepsoo, inventory considerations, etc...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Update:

" Dear Mr. [...],
We are really sorry to inform you that there has been a unexpected delay. regarding the shipment of your order.
Unfortunately under Christmas a manufacturer's delay may occur due to the high demand.
If you agree we can send you in the following days the model you chose first (the one with the black rubber strap)
and then the Glycine original metal bracelet as soon as it arrives in stock.

Please let me know how to proceed by email or contact me at the following phone number:
0039 1520479.

I am at your disposal for any further information and I if you prefer we can talk about this on the one. Just let me know your phone number and best time for you.
Please consider that we are in Italy and therefore the different time zones.

Kind regards."

I responded that if the bracelet is going to be out of stock for more than a week or two that I would just go with my original order and have them send it to me separately. It should a also be noted that their website now says 15-20 days for shipping.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I went ahead and changed my order to have the bracelet instead of the rubber strap. Anna confirmed that as soon as they arrive it will be another $72, and that they will invoice me for the additional money. I now have a new set of days 10-15 days now. My 12 day wait would have been tomorrow UGHH. Since I upgraded my order I get a new set of dates? I did e-mail Anna to see if that truly was the case, and I have not heard back from her. As soon as I get an update I will respond here also.


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Update:
> 
> " Dear Mr. [...],
> We are really sorry to inform you that there has been a unexpected delay. regarding the shipment of your order.
> ...


Hmm. I ordered the combat sub with SS bracelet, and contacted them about the wait time. I was told that the watch would be in stock in 7/8 business days, and that I would have it in 10-12 business days. I placed my original order on 11/20.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

coop said:


> Hmm. I ordered the combat sub with SS bracelet, and contacted them about the wait time. I was told that the watch would be in stock in 7/8 business days, and that I would have it in 10-12 business days. I placed my original order on 11/20.


Im good with the wait until weeks turn into months.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

In the original link to the Combat Sub the OP posted, it clearly stated _"usually ships in 15-20 days"_

Since it's only been three weeks since the thread started, the OP's watch could be shipping soon. That said, notice it said "*usually*...."

I wouldn't get too worried about this yet. Super low price may equal long wait.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Hoppyjr said:


> In the original link to the Combat Sub the OP posted, it clearly stated _"usually ships in 15-20 days"_
> 
> Since it's only been three weeks since the thread started, the OP's watch could be shipping soon. That said, notice it said "*usually*...."
> 
> I wouldn't get too worried about this yet. Super low price may equal long wait.


Well when I originally posted that it stated 10-12 days, they have since changed it.

I heard back and they said the model with the rubber strap will ship in the next 5-6 days and they will then send me the bracelet separately (no extra shipping costs) as soon as it becomes available. I have been more than pleased with their customer service and response time thus far.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

I was asking Anna, their customer service person, and she mentioned that they were unhappy with their Glycine supplier as it was taking longer than normal but that they hoped they would be sending them out this week. Hope that is the case.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

*Very quick response from Anna in CS re: my Glycine 'Golden Eye' ordered Nov. 7th:*

*Dear Doug, Thank you for your email. I inform you that we solicited your article Glycine by the manufacturer and they assured that we will receive it in 8/10 days due to a shipment delay. I confirm that we will contact you as soon as the item will be ready to be shipped and that we will let you know the tracking number and offering you the fastest delivery service. Thank you for your patience. Do not hesitate to contact us for any further information. Kind regards, Anna Klepsoo.com

**They are at the mercy of Glycine it appears, so I'm not at all disappointed in Klepsoo; in fact, I am impressed...

For my part, I just gotta be patient!*


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Just got GREAT news!

Dear Doug, 

I am pleased to inform you that the manufacturer has confirmed us that tomorrow we will receive the GLYCINE model that you desired.
We are glad to inform you that tomorrow you will receive an e-mail with the package's tracking number.
Please feel free to contact us for any further information.
Kind regards, 
Anna
Klepsoo.com

WOW! I'm stoked! I would think that most likely there will other watches in that shipment, so there might be a handfull o their way soon...:-d:-d:-!

I love you, Anna...


----------



## ABrownBlackBear (Jan 24, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> *Very quick response from Anna in CS re: my Glycine 'Golden Eye' ordered Nov. 7th:*
> 
> *Dear Doug, Thank you for your email. I inform you that we solicited your article Glycine by the manufacturer and they assured that we will receive it in 8/10 days due to a shipment delay. I confirm that we will contact you as soon as the item will be ready to be shipped and that we will let you know the tracking number and offering you the fastest delivery service. Thank you for your patience. Do not hesitate to contact us for any further information. Kind regards, Anna Klepsoo.com
> 
> ...





dougiedude said:


> Just got GREAT news!
> 
> Dear Doug,
> 
> ...


I got the first one of those e-mails, but not the second :-( (I suppose because I changed my order like Iowa_Watchman), so you'd better post some nice wrist shots when it comes while the rest of us marinate in our own jealousy. :-d:-!


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

|>:-! Good to hear guys! Keep the updates coming, we're all waiting on baited breath!:-!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

An opportunity to incite jealousy amongst my fellow WIS'? No doubt I will do that if I am the first...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

roadie said:


> |>:-! Good to hear guys! Keep the updates coming, we're all waiting on baited breath!:-!


Klepsoo was true to their word... FedEx estimate on my Combat Sub is for a Monday delivery...:-!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> Klepsoo was true to their word... FedEx estimate on my Combat Sub is for a Monday delivery...:-!


Nice! Keeping my fingers crossed for delivery next week.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

roadie said:


> |>:-! Good to hear guys! Keep the updates coming, we're all waiting on baited breath!:-!


Sorry couldnt resist I hope that is bated breath!!!!


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

julywest said:


> Sorry couldnt resist I hope that is bated breath!!!!


Good one, July west  It is a dive watch forum so some fishing humor among "chums" is appropriate!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

My Glycine CS Golden Eye arrived today(early)!!

Unfortunately, I wasn't there to receive it, so I will be picking it up Monday AM.

I will be sure to check in here with photos and impressions soon afterward.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socal858 (Oct 7, 2013)

they are going to get swarmed by new orders from this forum as soon as you post LOL



dougiedude said:


> My Glycine CS Golden Eye arrived today(early)!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I wasn't there to receive it, so I will be picking it up Monday AM.
> 
> ...


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I just got an email saying they are about to receive mine and will be shipped in a couple days to me.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok, so this watch is SO Beautiful!!

I just picked it up, after it sat at FedEx over the weekend...

Without further adieu, the first few iPhone shots from the car:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

More:









She' definitely a keeper!

Thanks to Klepsoo, WUS, and all the other WIS's (IowaWatchman, et. al.) who fueled the spark to try Klepsoo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I thought I might also add that all paperwork appears to be with the watch, and the packaging and presentation was superb..








As you may see, the warranty card is stamped, but there is no date entered.. At any rate, it's 2 years from date of sale..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

I wish I hadn't changed my order around as now I have to wait even longer after making the original order at the very start of the thread.  I hate waiting


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> I thought I might also add that all paperwork appears to be with the watch, and the packaging and presentation was superb..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There we have it folks! So jealous you've already got yours, really hoping I see a shipping email today or tomorrow.

Thank you for posting all those pictures. It looks great, enjoy it!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow! I paid more for my Goldeneye used, although in like new condition. Wearing mine right now. It IS a great watch. Enjoy!:-!


----------



## Ilanallali (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks great! Congrats


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Man-o-man...that Golden Eye Sub looks beautiful. Thank you for the pictures. I have been strongly considering this one, but now haing second thoughts after seeing your pictures. Decisions, decisions.

Glycine Combat Combat Sub Automatic (3863.198g-mb) - Glycine Watches


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

Great deal for the combat subs. Sorry if already posted, but does anyone know if I can order just a SS bracelet from Klepsoo?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

riseboi said:


> Great deal for the combat subs. Sorry if already posted, but does anyone know if I can order just a SS bracelet from Klepsoo?


I would definitely email and ask. They seem to be shopping separately from the watches (in my case at least), so there is a chance.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I thought I'd post some better quality camera pics... it's my Sony Cyber-shot DSC-TX20... (I know, but it's the best that I can do!):


----------



## Peppe1019 (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice I always liked that combo for the sub..


----------



## Redrum (Sep 17, 2008)

Did anyone post this on the Glycine sub-forum?
There recently was a thread over there about someone not liking his Glycine after he discovered some imprefections on the watch TWO MONTHS after receiving it.


----------



## iceman66 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the update! The sub looks great dougie, now I'm off to spend some Christmas money.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Redrum said:


> Did anyone post this on the Glycine sub-forum?
> There recently was a thread over there about someone not liking his Glycine after he discovered some imprefections on the watch TWO MONTHS after receiving it.


Was that the thread where the Glycine president totally owned him and told him straight where to go? That thread only made me want a Glycine even more with a kick a$s president like that...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

ShaggyDog said:


> Was that the thread where the Glycine president totally owned him and told him straight where to go? That thread only made me want a Glycine even more with a kick a$s president like that...


Sorry to burst the bubble, but according to the moderator in that thread, the issue was resolved quite amicably between the OP and the president. Here's one of the final posts:

* Glycine Sub problem resolved-with thanks to Mr Lack 
*

 Hi All

The problem with my Glycine Sub has now been resolved. 

Mr Lack has kindly contacted me personally, as it appeared the information that he had originally been given about my case was incorrect, offering his help to reach a resolution.

Mr Lack was also kind enough to explain and answer my queries about the various posts that occurred and also enter into a friendly discussion about Glycine watches.

So may I say thank you to Mr Lack for taking the time out from his busy day to deal with this issue-that really is customer service when the CEO of a company makes it his business to reach out personally to his customer to resolve an issue. 

.....sounds like he's a pretty cool president anyway... may have to buy some more Glycines..​


----------



## ABrownBlackBear (Jan 24, 2013)

Regardless, a thread over on the Glycine forum to let people know this is a legitimately good deal for those willing to wait would be a good idea.

Side note, I didn't realize until your unboxing photos that maybe the good prices might be partly explained by Klepsoo/Star SRL being based in Biella. It looks like they could have the watches delivered from Switzerland _on foot_ if they wanted, which would keep the local market among affordable swiss brands pretty competitive, I suppose.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

It seems that mine just shipped...from Glycine to Klepsoo lol. Hopefully Klepsoo will be able to move it along by the end of this week.


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Dougie,

Got to say that Glycine Combat Sub Golden Eye is a BEAUTY!!! :-! Thanks for the pics! |>

I have always considered Omega Seamaster Professional as the most beautiful, gorgeous and good looking dive watch, having near perfect dimensions, ever being produced, but now Glycine Combat Sub, and particularly Golden Eye, challenges Omega SMP. Maybe Glycine Combat Sub Golden Eyes and Omega SMPs are already too good looking watches for being diver watches...

Golden Eye does truly have captivating and mesmerizing looks...I love the look of it. Do you mind doing a review of the Golden Eye? ;-) Combat Subs do have near-perfect dimensions, outstanding build quality, accuracy and classic good looks.

BTW, your Golden Eye is the latest model of Glycine Combat Sub with the updated thickly-serrated screw-down crown with a big rubber O-ring gasket behind it as your Golden Eye is marked by reference 3863.3 
And do not screw the crown too tight, because it does not need it. Great looking watch, wear it in good health. |>


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

I got my e-mail from Anna that my watch has shipped from the Glycine factory. It should arrive at Klepsoo in the next few days at which time they will ship it to me.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

Been watching this thread since it started; it's great to see that everything is working out. That is a steal of a price for these watches.

Im totally jealous i paid nearly $700 for mine a year ago, which at the time, i thought i was getting an amazing price. The sub is a really awesome watch though, so Im not too mad 

Enjoy your glycines!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

MAJJ said:


> Hi Dougie,
> 
> Got to say that Glycine Combat Sub Golden Eye is a BEAUTY!!! :-! Thanks for the pics! |>
> 
> ...


Thanks, MAJJ.

Since I had never seen a Combat Sub in real life, I wasn't sure if I would like it; but it is truly more beautiful than I had thought. And the Golden Eye, in particular, I would describe as 'scruptious', because it makes me think of a fine Swiss dark chocolate... and I do _love_ dark chocolate!!

I don't usually like gold on my watches, but the gold crown ('eye') and bezel edge are a nice 'touch' of gold...

I might do a full review as you suggest after I've gotten to know the watch a bit more, and I've had a chance to compare it to the Christopher Ward Trident 60 that is currently on day #9 in NY customs (according to the USPS) o|. 

Thank you for the suggestion; I haven't done a 'review' before... I still feel new to this game...


----------



## jdr18017 (Mar 28, 2010)

gents, happy to say i bought my combat sub from them a few months ago at that great sub-$500 price. took over month to arrive since they do not hold stock. watch is legit and great daily wear piece. very good customer service. immediate response and professional touch. would buy from them again.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

soulbazz said:


> Been watching this thread since it started; it's great to see that everything is working out. That is a steal of a price for these watches.
> 
> !


Me too! I'm about to pull the trigger but can't decide which one. I like the white face/blue bezel but also the black face/brown bezel. Doh! o|


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Dougie,

You're welcome. I really do like the looks of the Golden Eye - true beauty :-! Your pics made me to want one; maybe I need to get one as well...

By all means do the review, if you have time and you like to do it. |>
Generally speaking, this whole thread should have a warning: Extremely dangerous and hazardous to your wallet :rodekaart; too many good looking dive watches  for sale at bargain prices :-d


----------



## RainMan 777 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi Dougie,

thanks for for the info. It's funny since I just ordered my CW C60 too during the sale they had. This is my second CW and I'm very interested? Also thank you for leading me into Aevig H. Watch looks good.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

RainMan 777 said:


> Hi Dougie,
> 
> thanks for for the info. It's funny since I just ordered my CW C60 too during the sale they had. This is my second CW and I'm very interested? Also thank you for leading me into Aevig H. Watch looks good.


Your welcome, RainMan. It's obvious we have very similar fine taste!

I'm pretty excited that my C60 should be arriving today, finally, Khaki bezel.

I'm very excited about Aevig, and I think it's time to thin the herd to make room for some of Chip's beauties, especially the Huldra


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Nice watch! How's the lume on theese things? 

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

whoa said:


> Nice watch! How's the lume on theese things?
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


Just the hands glow :-d But good quality, accuracy, size, and fit overall IMHO

RD


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I've been looking at glycine before, but I really would like some good lume.. On pair or better than my Citizen Nighthawk  

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

whoa said:


> I've been looking at glycine before, but I really would like some good lume.. On pair or better than my Citizen Nighthawk
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


As I view your herd, it would be better than your Obris Morgan, and it's of noticeably higher quality. Flip the Obris ;-) You will like the Glycine!

RD


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> As I view your herd, it would be better than your Obris Morgan, and it's of noticeably higher quality. Flip the Obris ;-) You will like the Glycine!
> 
> RD


Hehe yeah but I think most will be better than the Explorer ;-)

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Guess whose watch shipped?

Dear Customer,
we are pleased to confirm the shipment of your order with Fedex Courier.

This is your tracking number , you can use it to check the status of your shipment on Fedex website, www.fedex.com.
Usually the tracking number is registered by Fedex site in 12/24 hours.

For any further information don't hesitate to contact us.

Kind regards.
KLEPSOO.COM


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

whoa said:


> Hehe yeah but I think most will be better than the Explorer ;-)
> 
> Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


Ha ha, you are good natured, and I was pulling your leg a bit  I had a Glycine and wish I still did. Even though the lume isn't Seiko / Citizen lume, it's really a nice watch. This thread toys with me, and thoughts of buying it again. Though that won't help my efforts to thin the herd :-d

RD


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha, you are good natured, and I was pulling your leg a bit  I had a Glycine and wish I still did. Even though the lume isn't Seiko / Citizen lume, it's really a nice watch. This thread toys with me, and thoughts of buying it again. Though that won't help my efforts to thin the herd :-d
> 
> RD


Hehe, yeah it looks like a good deal! :-D get one.. I might too ;-)

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

While I love my combat subs, I was never really impressed by the lume. YMMV


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I pulled the trigger on this one, too. I received a Christopher Ward C61 yesterday but the 38mm size was to small for me. I would never had considered a Golden Eye if it weren't for this deal.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Ha ha, you are good natured, and I was pulling your leg a bit  I had a Glycine and wish I still did. Even though the lume isn't Seiko / Citizen lume, it's really a nice watch. This thread toys with me, and thoughts of buying it again. Though that won't help my efforts to thin the herd :-d
> 
> RD


Damn you and these pics of your Combat Sub! I've been reading this thread for a while because this specific watch still interests me. With their prices it isn't even worth considering a used one.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Guess whos watch is at his house? My son just sent me this stating it has landed. Shipped on Friday and here on Monday from Italy. Pretty darn fast. I will take some pics tonight and post them up. For now here is one of the package.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I just got mine as well.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

sdelcegno said:


> I just got mine as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Pictures! Pictures!!


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Just in....

































Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

sdelcegno said:


> Just in....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's really gorgeous. I vascillated between this one, and the 'Golden Eye'. Maybe I need BOTH!


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Beautiful watch and Beautiful photography!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

boy i wish i was in the market for one of these now. i have liked looking at this thread and i envy all of you that are getting the deals on these.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Those are some beautiful pics. I too, am doubting my choice of Goldeneye. I'll have to get both ?.

All kidding aside, I was having a hard time choosing between the blue with gold on bracelet and Goldeneye but decided at the end of it all to go with the Goldeneye bc I've been wanting a PVD watch for awhile.

Enjoy that beauty and wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Here are some crappy cell phone Pics.




























Nice Bag was added to the box.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

sdelcegno said:


> Just in....


Wow, that is really sharp. The dial is a dark blue, correct?


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

The colors were made to pop. Here is a unedited pic.
Yes its a darker blue.









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ABrownBlackBear (Jan 24, 2013)

It's here, it's unboxed, it's sized, and it's all mine! :-!b-)


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

I just got my combat sub and love it. That said, for anyone reading this and on the fence, know this:* You get what you paid for here.* I'm happy with mine, given the $550 price tag. If I paid $700-1,000, however, I would be sending it back. It's a great watch that holds up to others in the $400-$600 price range. Quality wise, I compare it to the Steinhart Ocean line, which runs about $450-$550.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like a great watch at a great price offering! The Golden Eye and the 2-tone Blue version are just beautiful but a bit dressy to see much wrist time on my wrist. The versions with the military time marks are nice as well to pay homage to the military pedigree enjoyed by this watch. In the end the versions with the numbered markers speak to me the most and offer up extra lume surface for superluminova application. The Stealth version of this watch is interesting but puzzles me with any effectiveness as a diver. There is always compromises with watches regarding "tool vs. daily wear" but blackout on divers has always seemed odd to me. I suppose that I can see some type of Special Ops Diver or Infantry watches with special lighting but low lume and low readability misses the mark with a diver in my opinion. Perhaps markers and hands outlined in an orange may have served this version better? In the end, I am excited about picking up one of these Combat Subs and I will post some pictures and give some further thoughts upon arrival. Regards, Fredrick


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

sdelcegno said:


> The colors were made to pop. Here is a unedited pic.
> Yes its a darker blue.


Cool, thanks for that. Interesting combination. Steel + rose gold two tone is a dressier combination, then the rubber dresses it down.

Would love to see a wrist shot of this one when you get a chance.

Thanks


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll take a shot when I can. I just got a brown leather band with white and blue stitching. I have to see if I like that or the rubber better.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

How strong is the lume on these?


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

jopex said:


> How strong is the lume on these?


Not that strong its ok. But its no Seiko. Lume is mostly just on the hands.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Just received my blue dial/orange bezel on bracelet today. It only took six days from order to shipment...then 3 days by Fedex. Everything seems to be in order. It also is one of the 'newer' versions (3863.3). I'll post a pic when I can.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I gotta say a lot of these "Combat Subs" are quite non-combatant :-d Mighty pretty in fact. Not that there's anything wrong with that :-!

RD


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Shademantis said:


> Just received my blue dial/orange bezel on bracelet today. It only took six days from order to shipment...then 3 days by Fedex. Everything seems to be in order. It also is one of the 'newer' versions (3863.3). I'll post a pic when I can.


Please do, I think this is still the one I'm leaning towards.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Shademantis said:


> Just received my blue dial/orange bezel on bracelet today. It only took six days from order to shipment...then 3 days by Fedex. Everything seems to be in order. It also is one of the 'newer' versions (3863.3). I'll post a pic when I can.


You lucky bugger. I ordered on the 10th November and still haven't got mine  Though I can only blame myself as I ended up changing my order a couple of times as I waited. Looks like you had no time to change your mind.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

So which strap should I use? The included rubber or this leather?
The leather looks funny its just placed on top not installed.

















Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## MAJJ (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, Good looking Combats Subs Gentlemen. Keep up posting lovely pics of them. BTW that blue/gold combo is a stunner too.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

I think the rubber gives it a scuba and sporty look compared to the casual look with the leather. The colors in the leather compliment the gold tones and would be my preference. Great choice!!


----------



## Peppe1019 (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice, the leather strap dresses it up a bit but both straps go well.. Congrats


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

sdelcegno said:


> So which strap should I use? The included rubber or this leather?
> The leather looks funny its just placed on top not installed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


I think leather is very nice with the gold accents, as stated, but would love to see wrist shots of both options.

RD


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Blue enhances Gold; Brown obstructs Gold.
There is a chance for optimizing Harmony.
Grab it, and all will be tranquil Under Heaven, on Wrist.
Oh Grasshopper.

(What is this, some kind of I Ching reading? :-D )



sdelcegno said:


> So which strap should I use? The included rubber or this leather?
> The leather looks funny its just placed on top not installed.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's a pic of my blue/orange bezel model (wrist is about 7.3 inches). I'd go photo crazy but my camera isn't good enough to compensate for crappy lighting and it's been a blustery two days here in the Yoop.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Shademantis said:


> Here's a pic of my blue/orange bezel model (wrist is about 7.3 inches). I'd go photo crazy but my camera isn't good enough to compensate for crappy lighting and it's been a blustery two days here in the Yoop.


That is good looking..

Sendt fra min LG-D802 med Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

@ shademantis >>That's the one I had, and I think it's a great choice! Not for the faint of heart, but that sunburst blue dial in conjunction with the orange bezel is stunning & very easy to wear, and stare at! :-d Congrats & I hope you enjoy it!:-!

I wanted to put it on the other day, and bummed I sold it :-(

RD


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

When I first rec'd my blue/gold combat sub, I took off the rubber strap and put on a leather strap from C&B.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

sdelcegno said:


> So which strap should I use? The included rubber or this leather?
> The leather looks funny its just placed on top not installed.


My vote is the leather. blue dial + tan leather is a great combination if you ask me.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Shademantis said:


> Here's a pic of my blue/orange bezel model (wrist is about 7.3 inches). I'd go photo crazy but my camera isn't good enough to compensate for crappy lighting and it's been a blustery two days here in the Yoop.


So the case and bracelet are both satinized / bead blasted? Very very nice. This is going higher and higher on my want list.

Hey, it may be blustery there inthe Yoop, but at least you're not getting eaten alive by skeeters. Remember that very distinctly from when I drove cross country ages ago and we travelled through the UP.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That orange bezel model does not look like the photos on the site. The one on Klepsoo looks polished. 

Is that the one that you purchased?


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> That orange bezel model does not look like the photos on the site. The one on Klepsoo looks polished.
> 
> Is that the one that you purchased?


The only polished bits are the case sides...the rest is brushed.


----------



## Horologic (Apr 26, 2012)

Is there such a thing as a definitive color for a combat sub ?


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ordered this on Friday, came from Italy arrived in New York yesterday!



















Beauty Queen!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, is that ever fast!

And a beauty to boot..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine is shipping out tomorrow! Hopefully early next week I will be able to join in on all the fun


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

I have to admit that I have been following this thread since it started and am simply amazed at the "legs" that it has...24 pages to date. BTW, I had several conversations with the US distributor of Glycine last year when I was shopping for a new dive watch and I almost bit. That said, it is certainly a nice watch and to all who bit, congrats and enjoy.


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yay!! Just got word from Kelpsoo that both of my Glycines are now in stock and about to be shipped on Monday - hopefully they will get to me before I go to Bali on Friday. So many watches so little time


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

My Sub arrived today. 

Ordered one week ago today from Klepsoo. They shipped it out the same day! Here are some pictures.

Package arrives (mailed from Settimo Torinese, Italy):


















Unboxed Presentation:













































Case Back:









Crown:









Bracelet:









Lume (not a good shot) after a short period by the window:









Wrist Shot (I replaced the bracelet with leather from Crown and Buckle (Marina):









Great watch!!


----------



## Peppe1019 (Jan 29, 2013)

Very nice, the brown strap looks great with the green bezel...


----------



## Inghamn (Nov 11, 2013)

Great looking watch! After looking at the different combat subs several times the green one is starting to turn into a favourite. I have a strong feeling that it will be my next buy.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Seeing a lot of "NIB" combat subs popping up on Watchrecon these days lol.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Seeing a lot of "NIB" combat subs popping up on Watchrecon these days lol.


Yeah, just none of the blue dial / orange bezel ones! Honestly, with the price Klepsoo is charging, I'll happily buy a new one. Maybe early 2014.


----------



## dal_sing (Jun 21, 2009)

Very Nice!

Just wondering how much did shipping to the USA cost? Did you get the bill for the customs fees and clearinghouse charges?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

dal_sing said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> Just wondering how much did shipping to the USA cost? Did you get the bill for the customs fees and clearinghouse charges?


Free Fed-Ex Express shipping. No changes on receipt. Shipped from Italy between Thursday and Friday and arrived in Iowa Monday morning. Blew my mind.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

dal_sing said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> Just wondering how much did shipping to the USA cost? Did you get the bill for the customs fees and clearinghouse charges?


USA Customs billed a few weeks later by FedEx (since it was collected by them) was $6.50 + 4.2% value (my watch was $558, total customs charge: *$29.94*.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

For me, the dreaded FedEx fee bill always arrived about 10 days after the watch. Maybe, you'll get a Christmas reprieve.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Had no idea I would like the green bezel version so much, but it looks absolutely gorgeous in your photos. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> USA Customs billed a few weeks later by FedEx (since it was collected by them) was $6.50 + 4.2% value (my watch was $558, total customs charge: *$29.94*.





por44 said:


> For me, the dreaded FedEx fee bill always arrived about 10 days after the watch. Maybe, you'll get a Chrismas reprieve.


Damn, seriously? By mail or what? That's lame.


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Man, I wish I had the $514 or whatever it is. I'd love a combat sub especially at that price.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

por44 said:


> For me, the dreaded FedEx fee bill always arrived about 10 days after the watch. Maybe, you'll get a Chrismas reprieve.


I've always paid, but I wonder what happens if you don't.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Does anyone know if these Combat Subs come with anti reflective coating on inside of sapphire crystal? Thank you.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

tsteph12 said:


> Does anyone know if these Combat Subs come with anti reflective coating on inside of sapphire crystal? Thank you.


I did not find any information regarding anti reflective coating for the sapphire. I looked at my other watches that have the inside reflective coating and compared the reflection with the Combat and both seem similar to my eyes. This sub does seem to pickup light reflections from the crystal as well as from the polished bezel but I personally like the look. The bezel clicks with authority and is perfect!

A couple other things to Note:

It is a shame that an Owners Manual or Operations Manual was not included with this watch to list the specifications and care. I usually get some type of small manual with a watch but this delivery merely had slip of paper with a Facebook link (the link is just general info on all the Glycine models). I have an e-mail out to Glycine overseas as well as an authorized dealer here in the USA to ask about the movement. I am wondering if the ETA movement is graded (standard, elaborated, or top). I have read a few places that the movement is modified. Has me wondering since the accuracy is so outstanding. My thinking is that it may be elabor or possibley top grade. Mine is +2s/day.

One other thing to mention is the crown O-Ring. As shown in the picture a few posts back, my case shows REF 3863.3 My crown does not have the exterior O-Ring to snug the crown to the case. Looking at pictures in the thread and elsewhere, I do not notice this O-Ring either. Earlier in this thread it was mentioned that the recent models 3863.3 have this added with larger crowns. Kinda puzzled if the O-Ring was added due to some users stripping the lock down threads. I also do not notice a variety of crown size/design but I may be wrong. In any case.... It is no big deal that I am without that O-Ring. Here is a link to Page & Cooper on Utube reviewing the Combats and clearly showing the black O-Ring at the crown. Glycine Watches: Glycine Combat Sub Series Review by Page and Cooper - YouTube

In conclusion, I really love the proportions of this watch and it is for sure a steal at the price paid and I really enjoy wearing it. Fredrick


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> USA Customs billed a few weeks later by FedEx (since it was collected by them) was $6.50 + 4.2% value (my watch was $558, total customs charge: *$29.94*.


Wow, I had no idea! I guess I'm going to be getting a bill soon....


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

fredrick said:


> I did not find any information regarding anti reflective coating for the sapphire. I looked at my other watches that have the inside reflective coating and compared the reflection with the Combat and both seem similar to my eyes. This sub does seem to pickup light reflections from the crystal as well as from the polished bezel but I personally like the look. The bezel clicks with authority and is perfect!
> 
> A couple other things to Note:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your most informative reply. I was planning to order this Sub from Klepsoo:

Glycine Combat Combat Sub Automatic (3863.198g-mb) - Glycine Watches

I have however since seen the pictures of yours with green bezel. May actually order your model instead. Love the look of green bezel against black dial. Green lume dial markers and hands just about pushes it over the top for me! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Blewbyou (Dec 6, 2013)

OK I'm new here and I've read this thread from start to finish and I just had to bite also! Love the looks of these watches ( love the looks of all watches pretty much). Just pulled the trigger on the Combat Sub Stealth


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Blewbyou said:


> OK I'm new here and I've read this thread from start to finish and I just had to bite also! Love the looks of these watches ( love the looks of all watches pretty much). Just pulled the trigger on the Combat Sub Stealth


Awesome! Look forward to seeing wrist shots when it comes...


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

fredrick said:


> I did not find any information regarding anti reflective coating for the sapphire. I looked at my other watches that have the inside reflective coating and compared the reflection with the Combat and both seem similar to my eyes. This sub does seem to pickup light reflections from the crystal as well as from the polished bezel but I personally like the look. The bezel clicks with authority and is perfect!
> 
> A couple other things to Note:
> 
> ...


I am am also curious as to reason for lack of O-ring on crown stem. Another review video here shows black O-ring crown gasket on Combat Sub. Wonder if others might comment on whether their new Subs from Klepsoo came with or without this O-ring. Thank you.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

tsteph12 said:


> I am am also curious as to reason for lack of O-ring on crown stem. Another review video here shows black O-ring crown gasket on Combat Sub. Wonder if others might comment on whether their new Subs from Klepsoo came with or without this O-ring. Thank you.


I have recently read that the newer Combat Subs have an updated/upgraded crown locking design that eliminates the exterior rubber gasket or O-ring. I can't confirm this as fact but it seems logical since pictures of the newer subs seem to have the O-Ring missing; Yet, the older videos show the O-ring (your above video is dated Sept 2012). Perhaps an inquiry to Glycine would help confirm my suspicion.

A few days ago I sent a note to Glycine to inquire about their ETA movement. They graciously replied with the below message:


Glycine puts GL because it will use different Swiss movements in the future (i.e. ETA, Selitta a.o.).
The movement in your watch is 99.9% an ETA (elabore) movement. If you want to be sure your watchmaker will find the ETA stamp on the movement.

with best regards
GLYCINE WATCH SA

Eckweg 8, P.O.Box 6044
2500 Bienne 6, Switzerland
[email protected]


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> I've always paid, but I wonder what happens if you don't.


I remember contacting FedEx to pay my "Steinhart bill" and they told me there was no due date for by when the fees had to be paid. Of course this confused me and I paid rather than find out what happens if you let it sit there. Collections? The fee increases? Who knows, but maybe I'll find out when my Helberg comes in next year


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Blewbyou said:


> OK I'm new here and I've read this thread from start to finish and I just had to bite also! Love the looks of these watches ( love the looks of all watches pretty much). Just pulled the trigger on the Combat Sub Stealth


Very Cool! The Stealth Version with Military Time and Nato Strap just seems to fit the Combat Sub!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

fredrick said:


> I have recently read that the newer Combat Subs have an updated/upgraded crown locking design that eliminates the exterior rubber gasket or O-ring. I can't confirm this as fact but it seems logical since pictures of the newer subs seem to have the O-Ring missing; Yet, the older videos show the O-ring (your above video is dated Sept 2012). Perhaps an inquiry to Glycine would help confirm my suspicion.
> 
> A few days ago I sent a note to Glycine to inquire about their ETA movement. They graciously replied with the below message:
> 
> ...


Fredrick,

Thank you again for another informative update. Please let me know if you have already contacted Glycine directly regarding the O-ring gasket issue on your specific Sub model. If not, then I am happy to do so as this green bezel version may likely be my next purchase.

Tom


----------



## dualcomms (Nov 12, 2013)

Can you pick up aftermarket or new-stock bezels for these Combat Subs? I'm liking the look of the blue dial but the orange bezel is 100% off putting so I haven't pulled the trigger on one yet.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

For those of you who ordered, did you pay via paypal?


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

PharmD2B said:


> For those of you who ordered, did you pay via paypal?


I imagine that you can pay via paypay but I simply used a VISA credit card. I placed my order on-line mid morning and then got a phone call around noon from Klepsoo. They wanted to verify my shipping address. The watch was shipped out that same afternoon! You will get an e-mail with the Fed-ex tracking number. A signature will be required when the parcel arrives via Fed-ex. The watch will have the standard 2 year warranty. It took 7 days from the time of order to receive the the watch (Italy to Indiana).


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

fredrick said:


> I imagine that you can pay via paypay but I simply used a VISA credit card. I placed my order on-line mid morning and then got a phone call around noon from Klepsoo. They wanted to verify my shipping address. The watch was shipped out that same afternoon! You will get an e-mail with the Fed-ex tracking number. A signature will be required with the parcel arrives via Fed-ex. The watch will have the standard 2 year warranty.


Great! Thank you for the information.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

I am currently stuck between the Helson Shark Diver 42mm and the Glycine Combat Sub. Before I found out about Klepsoo I would have went with the Helson solely based off of price. But now that I am able to potentially acquire the Glycine at a similar price point everything is up for consideration. Based off of quality alone, which would you go with?

Right now, I am leaning towards the Glycine. I have read great reviews about Helson CS but Glycine is a more established brand that probably would be able to offer service for a longer period of time. 

Also, I have read many threads about the debate between the Miyota movement and the ETA. I don't want to go there, I just want to make my decision on the quality of the watch alone.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

PharmD2B said:


> I am currently stuck between the Helson Shark Diver 42mm and the Glycine Combat Sub. Before I found out about Klepsoo I would have went with the Helson solely based off of price. But now that I am able to potentially acquire the Glycine at a similar price point everything is up for consideration. Based off of quality alone, which would you go with?
> 
> Right now, I am leaning towards the Glycine. I have read great reviews about Helson CS but Glycine is a more established brand that probably would be able to offer service for a longer period of time.
> 
> Also, I have read many threads about the debate between the Miyota movement and the ETA. I don't want to go there, I just want to make my decision on the quality of the watch alone.


The Helson looks like more of a tool watch with the squared off case and bezel lume. It would not make my list as a daily wear due to the heft and size. I think that an ETA movement is offered instead of the Miyota for another C note. Not sure of the quality of the Shark but I do know that it is made in China. You won't be disappointed with the Glycine quality if you go with the Combat.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

One more note regarding the ETA 2824-2 Combat Sub movement. 

I also sent an inquiry out to the USA Authorized Glycine Service Provider (New Hampshire) to inquire about the movement grade. They replied that the movement is considered Top Grade per the standards.


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

fredrick said:


> One more note regarding the ETA 2824-2 Combat Sub movement.
> 
> I also sent an inquiry out to the USA Authorized Glycine Service Provider (New Hampshire) to inquire about the movement grade. They replied that the movement is considered Top Grade per the standards.


Interesting. Thank you for the information!


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

fredrick said:


> One more note regarding the ETA 2824-2 Combat Sub movement.
> 
> I also sent an inquiry out to the USA Authorized Glycine Service Provider (New Hampshire) to inquire about the movement grade. They replied that the movement is considered Top Grade per the standards.


If that's true, that's pretty amazing at this price point.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Fredrick,

I sent an email to Glycine requesting clarification regarding O-ring crown stem gasket for your Sub model as well as others. Thanks again for the postings and Merry Christmas.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

tsteph12 said:


> Fredrick,
> 
> I sent an email to Glycine requesting clarification regarding O-ring crown stem gasket for your Sub model as well as others. Thanks again for the postings and Merry Christmas.


Excellent! It is good to get the facts right from the manufacturer! I know that locking crowns have internal O-rings for water proofing but I'm unclear of the reason for the additional visual O-ring. It may have been used as a thread strip preventative for the stem. Perhaps they "beefed-up" the stem threads in the later models? Just not sure and speculating.

Yes.... Merry Christmas!!


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

PharmD2B said:


> I am currently stuck between the Helson Shark Diver 42mm and the Glycine Combat Sub. Before I found out about Klepsoo I would have went with the Helson solely based off of price. But now that I am able to potentially acquire the Glycine at a similar price point everything is up for consideration. Based off of quality alone, which would you go with?
> 
> Right now, I am leaning towards the Glycine. I have read great reviews about Helson CS but Glycine is a more established brand that probably would be able to offer service for a longer period of time.
> 
> Also, I have read many threads about the debate between the Miyota movement and the ETA. I don't want to go there, I just want to make my decision on the quality of the watch alone.


I've owned both and the quality is even, in my personal opinion. They are just two VERY different watches. The Glycine is perhaps the best fitting watch I have owned, with perfect size and hug. The Helson is a beast and will offer better specs, including the best lume I've seen. Glycine has pretty poor lume.

I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi gang. I've been following this thread daily since it's inception. I'm leaning toward the white dial/blue bezel/ black #'s and asking Klepsoo if I can get it on a bracelet. Has any one seen this model "in the flesh" and have a pic to post? Are the hands actually black with lume insert? Is there a reason why this version is not as popular? Here's the model I want: Glycine Combat Combat Sub Automatic (3863.14b-d8d) - Glycine Watches. My second choice would be the brown bezel/ brown strap, but I've already got a few brown/black/stainless watches. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chris slack (Sep 3, 2013)

great choice ! I`ve never regretted getting the blue/white combat sub.it wears very well due to not being too thick


roadie said:


> Hi gang. I've been following this thread daily since it's inception. I'm leaning toward the white dial/blue bezel/ black #'s and asking Klepsoo if I can get it on a bracelet. Has any one seen this model "in the flesh" and have a pic to post? Are the hands actually black with lume insert? Is there a reason why this version is not as popular? Here's the model I want: Glycine Combat Combat Sub Automatic (3863.14b-d8d) - Glycine Watches. My second choice would be the brown bezel/ brown strap, but I've already got a few brown/black/stainless watches. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## roadie (Feb 5, 2009)

chris slack said:


> great choice ! I`ve never regretted getting the blue/white combat sub.it wears very well due to not being too thick


WOW! That was quick. Thanks Chris. What a great community!


----------



## jacobo (Aug 20, 2010)

I have been lusting over the glycine combats for a long time but never had to pull the trigger because of the cost...then I stumbled onto this thread. After an agonizing 12 days, I decided to pull the trigger for the blue/gold combat on stainless steal. Thanks a mint, op.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Got an Airman Base 22 from Klepsoo, took a long time cause it was not in stock. They provide a great price and I was pleased with my watch.

Going to order a Combat Sub they have in stock, I have a feeling it will be here with in a week instead of taking over a month.

Great company, best price by a mile!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

Received my Combat Sub from Klepsoo a few days before Xmas (what a great Xmas gift, albeit to myself!). Very happy with their service and price. A big thanks to the members in this thread/forum who have helped with my inquiries which ultimately led me to this:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It's great to see so many happy endings. These watches are a steal for what Klepsoo is charging.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

naihet said:


> Received my Combat Sub from Klepsoo a few days before Xmas (what a great Xmas gift, albeit to myself!). Very happy with their service and price. A big thanks to the members in this thread/forum who have helped with my inquiries which ultimately led me to this:


Congrats! Beautiful photos. So nicely lit, I can't tell which model that is. Tell me 

Happy New Year!

RD


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> I can't tell which model that is. Tell me


that is the Combat Sub-11 3863.196N-MB. Quite happy with the leather strap in place of the metal bracelet for now 

Happy New Year to all and those enjoying their Subs.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Mine arrived a bit late, but still before Christmas, on the 23rd. When I ordered, they told me 8-10 days (I knew it was out of stock), but then there was a short delay from the manufacturer's end. Nevertheless, they received it on the 20th (Friday), and, without charging me anything, managed to get it to me in the US by Monday. And it's perfect. I'm not a big diver fan per se, this is my only one, but I wanted one that could be a weekend/vacation and very casual office watch, but that I wouldn't have to worry about if it got a bit wet. It's very thin for a diver, fits under a sleeve without problem. I was a little concerned about the size, I have nothing else bigger than 40mm, but it wears smaller IMO than I would have expected for 42mm (I have 7 1/4" wrists). Very pleased!


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

naihet said:


> that is the Combat Sub-11 3863.196N-MB. Quite happy with the leather strap in place of the metal bracelet for now
> 
> Happy New Year to all and those enjoying their Subs.


Did you buy it on the bracelet, and that's an aftermarket strap? Regardless, I've noticed the prices are creeping up since the Klepso post was first started. Guess we all got them thinking :think: They have increased in price over $20.00 since "Iwowa - Watchman" got this thing started.

I.W, did you ever get your watch? :-d

RD


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

RD, the watch was the model with the metal bracelet. And yes, that is an aftermarket strap just some 'cheapy' from fleabay to hold me whilst i have a kevlar/sailcloth incoming.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Riddim Driven said:


> Did you buy it on the bracelet, and that's an aftermarket strap? Regardless, I've noticed the prices are creeping up since the Klepso post was first started. Guess we all got them thinking :think: They have increased in price over $20.00 since "Iwowa - Watchman" got this thing started.
> 
> I.W, did you ever get your watch? :-d
> 
> RD


I believe, if you're looking at the prices in USD, that this may simply be a function of the change in the USD/Euro exchange rate over time. The website appears to adjust automatically in order to keep the price the same in Euros.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

If anyone decides one is not a keeper, let me know preferably a non Mercedes hand version.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Bigjamesdean said:


> If anyone decides one is not a keeper, let me know preferably a non Mercedes hand version.


Check watchrecon. I've seen a bunch posted on there recently.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Check watchrecon. I've seen a bunch posted on there recently.


Gone already. I check recon routinely but just thought I would stick it in the post too. I can always order one but I hate spending money and waiting weeks for the return on it lol


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Gone already. I check recon routinely but just thought I would stick it in the post too. I can always order one but I hate spending money and waiting weeks for the return on it lol


I ordered another one, basically just to see which one I liked best. If you order one that is listed in stock, it will ship within a couple of days. Mine shipped the 2 days after I ordered it.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Shademantis said:


> I ordered another one, basically just to see which one I liked best. If you order one that is listed in stock, it will ship within a couple of days. Mine shipped the 2 days after I ordered it.


Truth. If you order one with a green check it will be at your doorstep 3 days later. Crazy fast shipping.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I doubt you would like it, the heavy case curve probably won't match up with your wrist size, I think the end of the lugs will dig in.



Bigjamesdean said:


> If anyone decides one is not a keeper, let me know preferably a non Mercedes hand version.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

lexvil said:


> I doubt you would like it, the heavy case curve probably won't match up with your wrist size, I think the end of the lugs will dig in.


Thanks for the heads up Lex, well gonna havee to keep searching for another thin diver. Wish I had enough funds
to pick up a black smp then could just swap from blue one to the black one lol.


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Got my Fed Ex Customs forms today $37.73 Ouch!!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

twostirish222 said:


> Got my Fed Ex Customs forms today $37.73 Ouch!!


Nick,

Did you buy a couple of bracelets?

My fee was $8 less for my Golden Eye from Klepsoo...


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is mine LE SUB 


Untitled by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

No I purchased the Glycine you see in my Signature.



dougiedude said:


> Nick,
> 
> Did you buy a couple of bracelets?
> 
> My fee was $8 less for my Golden Eye from Klepsoo...


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

twostirish222 said:


> No I purchased the Glycine you see in my Signature.


Yes, but the declared value for yours must have been much higher than mine; or, customs charged a higher US rate than 4.2% + 6.50. That's why I thought maybe you'd added something to your order to pay the higher fee...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

So I wanted to give an update on my watch. I finally received it after over a month of waiting! I requested a refund a week or two prior to receiving the watch but it was denied. Otherwise, the communication was prompt and the packaging was excellent. The delivery was swift. I would recommend them for future purchases but just realize that the wait is long and after the order is placed that refunds will not occur. 

I also noticed the prices have gone up a little since we all started purchasing. 

I hope that helps future buyers.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Placed an order for one of these:









They're in stock so I should have it early next week!

I went to checkout w/ paypal, but their currency conversions are highway robbery! It would have pushed me up over $600 AUD. So I just put in my CC details and walked away having spent $580.

Considering I can't find this for any less than $750-800 US, I'm very pleased. Can't wait to get it on a brown strap.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

kayjf said:


> Placed an order for one of these:
> 
> View attachment 1327701
> 
> ...


I'm still on the fence with this one.. But how do you pay in dollars? Can't wait to see pics :-D

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

whoa said:


> I'm still on the fence with this one.. But how do you pay in dollars? Can't wait to see pics :-D
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Biggest impulse buy of my wis life. In fact I only saw this particular version last week in the for sale forum. I was blown away by the colour combo. I even bookmarked the thread to see if the seller might drop the price a bit, and to keep looking at it!

Then yesterday I stumble upon this thread and.. well, now I've got one on the way. Just trying to pick a leather strap for it now.

RE paying in dollars - I just entered my CC details on Klepsoo's website. Then my bank's page came up asking for verification of purchase, which I submitted, and hey presto I ordered a watch and saved $20 in PayPal fees.

I got an email from Klepsoo saying that my order had been successfully received, which I can only interpret to mean they received my payment.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Here is mine LE SUB
> 
> 
> Untitled by muchacho86, on Flickr


Very, very nice. Has a lot of Tudor Pelagos feel to it.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> Here is mine LE SUB
> 
> 
> Untitled by muchacho86, on Flickr


This is a really unique one. It looks great!


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Here is mine LE SUB
> 
> 
> Untitled by muchacho86, on Flickr


what model number is this? I love it.


----------



## riseboi (May 18, 2013)

secfincorp said:


> what model number is this? I love it.



3863.19KMZIZ

From what I've gathered, it's a limited edition of 50 watches made for a Polish watch forum (KMZIZ).


----------



## ABrownBlackBear (Jan 24, 2013)

Question for everyone who has received theirs. I notice quite a bit more play in the bezel (vertically) than I has expected, and like another forum user found (I'll have to find the old thread) the bezel insert is just a little off the markers. Any thoughts? Does it seem like a large enough problem that I should look into a warranty repair?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

ABrownBlackBear said:


> Question for everyone who has received theirs. I notice quite a bit more play in the bezel (vertically) than I has expected, and like another forum user found (I'll have to find the old thread) the bezel insert is just a little off the markers. Any thoughts? Does it seem like a large enough problem that I should look into a warranty repair?


I can't detect any play in my bezel, and it's right on the mark...

whereas the Christopher Ward I recently bought new has a misaligned bezel for which I plan a return...:-(


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

riseboi said:


> 3863.19KMZIZ
> 
> From what I've gathered, it's a limited edition of 50 watches made for a Polish watch forum (KMZIZ).


That's correct 
Mine is 48/50.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

A quick note about CW C-60's and alignment, if you have one that isn't aligned you can pop off the bezel {I could do it with my fingers on the two I had} and you'll find the click spring alignment hole is actually a series of 5 holes, you can set it in different holes to fine tune the alignment which is a lot easier then most systems.



dougiedude said:


> I can't detect any play in my bezel, and it's right on the mark...
> 
> whereas the Christopher Ward I recently bought new has a misaligned bezel for which I plan a return...:-(


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> That's correct
> Mine is 48/50.


Are you looking to sell? If so drop me a pm. I love that watch.

Sent from my C6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> I can't detect any play in my bezel, and it's right on the mark...
> 
> whereas the Christopher Ward I recently bought new has a misaligned bezel for which I plan a return...:-(


Ditto. Mine's dead on, and has no play.


----------



## dualcomms (Nov 12, 2013)

Any information on getting different bezel inserts? Would someone want to swap orange for black if I picked up an orange one?


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

mlcor said:


> Ditto. Mine's dead on, and has no play.


Not to threadjack this away from the Glycine's, but the bezel on my C60 does have a bit of play. Both vertically, as well as when you rotate it. Still a gorgeous watch (mine's the blue one), so it's not going anywhere. I did expect a bit better fit n finish at the price point, so I'm curious about the rest of y'all that received Glycine's recently. How's the bezels on your watches?


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

riseboi said:


> 3863.19KMZIZ
> 
> From what I've gathered, it's a limited edition of 50 watches made for a Polish watch forum (KMZIZ).


Thanks

Sent from my C6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

riseboi said:


> 3863.19KMZIZ
> 
> From what I've gathered, it's a limited edition of 50 watches made for a Polish watch forum (KMZIZ).


Wow. Very cool.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Dre said:


> Not to threadjack this away from the Glycine's, but the bezel on my C60 does have a bit of play. Both vertically, as well as when you rotate it. Still a gorgeous watch (mine's the blue one), so it's not going anywhere. I did expect a bit better fit n finish at the price point, so I'm curious about the rest of y'all that received Glycine's recently. How's the bezels on your watches?


My sub bezel is aligned dead on and has perfect movement to each click with no play. It was really tight with the first rotation out of the box but I think that this is typical before the lube and bezel mechanism is broken-in. A slight miss-aligned bezel can happen with any diver watch but it is rare.....


----------



## surfinjosh (Apr 26, 2012)

This forum has everything!! I am an Army Reservist, and need a weekend warrior beater. Was going to add a Marathon, but the Glycine Combat Sub was on my list. For 1K I could not justify, but for the prices on Klespoo I cannot resist!! I contacted them and the wait if 20 days. Not bad considering MKII is 22 weeks!!!! Thank you so much for all contributing to this post and forum I will post pics once mine arrives!! Happy New Year!!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just ordered the blue/orange combat sub on bracelet for $533. Was taking it in and out of the cart for three days before finally pulling the trigger, now I can hardly wait to see it on my wrist. Thanks to all who've contributed to this thread.


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Mine just came in. Great find this site...thanks!











Deacon


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice! My Combat Sub should be here Wednesday (according to FedEx).


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

This is because of this thread.


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

abangr said:


> This is because of this thread.
> 
> View attachment 1336041











Me too. Brown leather on its way!

I must admit, I'd be disappointed if I paid the RRP on one of these. Good thing I didn't!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

That Airman is probably my favorite Glycine. Great looking watch. :-!


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

kayjf said:


> View attachment 1336095
> 
> 
> Me too. Brown leather on its way!
> ...


Looks great on the mesh!!!


----------



## Driller (May 14, 2007)

I REALLY need to stop lurking around this forum. Ordered a blue with orange bezel. The 15-20 business day wait begins.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Driller said:


> I REALLY need to stop lurking around this forum. Ordered a blue with orange bezel. The 15-20 business day wait begins.


You and me both, same one. Though I haven't received anything like a confirmation email yet.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Deacon211 said:


> Mine just came in. Great find this site...thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Deacon


Now that's a crystal!! Literally looks like it's not even there, very nice


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger on the blue combat sub on bracelet from Klepsoo. Agh cant wait.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure if the F71 dive watch don't please me, I'm gonna get a combat sub:-D but christ there's too many colours :-D 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Upon a closer inspection, my combat sub has a few imperfections, visible to the naked eyes. First I found a dust and a mark on the inner side of the crystal. Second, there appeared to be a finger mark on the dial, where under certain angle, reflected more light than the rest of the area (like an oil mark). Finally, the hour hand is about 4-5 minutes off.

Perhaps I am being picky, but my Orients and Obris Morgan did not have these quality control issues. I am sending the watch to Glycine for service, which is kinda disappointing as I only had it for a few days. The retailer in my city said that the Warranty card was not filled out by the seller, and did not want to consider the watch for service. Luckily I had an email communication from Mr. Lack of Glycine.

This is my first Swiss auto and perhaps my expectation is too high?!?

Edit: Klepso offered to exchange it. But I didn't want to pay $60 duty and tax again when they send replacement .


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

My incoming combat sub is my second klepsoo purchase. The first was a month ago, my airman base 22. It too came with slight issues. The outer and inner box had been dropped at some point and the corner of both was mashed in a little. A bummer but not the end of the world.

The leather band that it came on however had scuffs on it that on first inspection looked like a little adhesive residue or something, but a dime sized area had been abraded somehow.

The good news is klepsoo is including a replacement leather strap in with my combat sub. They forwarded my concern along with my pictures to Glycine who responded to them saying it was cause by ware and use. Klepsoo is really standing behind their sale on this for me and sending me a new band.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socal858 (Oct 7, 2013)

question for those of you who received their watches - is the warranty card stamped? im about to buy one this week and am kinda nervous


----------



## Peppe1019 (Jan 29, 2013)

socal858 said:


> question for those of you who received their watches - is the warranty card stamped? im about to buy one this week and am kinda nervous


There are pictures of watches received in this thread that show stamped warranty cards...


----------



## roshichris (Apr 3, 2013)

Ordered mine from the UK last Friday night. Arrived today, warranty card stamped, full marks to Klepsoo from me. Love it already 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3595688/Pictures/IMG_0081.JPG

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3595688/Pictures/IMG_0084.JPG


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

roshichris said:


> Ordered mine from the UK last Friday night. Arrived today, warranty card stamped, full marks to Klepsoo from me. Love it already
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3595688/Pictures/IMG_0081.JPG
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3595688/Pictures/IMG_0084.JPG


I think that's the one I've been eying most.. How's the rubber and the lume? 
Congrats

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## roshichris (Apr 3, 2013)

roshichris said:


> Ordered mine from the UK last Friday night. Arrived today, warranty card stamped, full marks to Klepsoo from me. Love it already
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3595688/Pictures/IMG_0081.JPG
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3595688/Pictures/IMG_0084.JPG


An amendment is necessary. I hadn't noticed before (I'd literally had it out the box for 10 mins before posting) but there is a serious amount of play in the bezel. I mean a LOT. It is nowhere near the quality on the bezel on my Seiko SKX, which was about a third of the price.

Not too happy about that, it really feels cheap and it's going to be hard to ignore.


----------



## roshichris (Apr 3, 2013)

Rubber's nice, real supple. Lume is quite weak, again compared to the SKX, but it's applied in small sections and is kind of subtle; which works for a desk diver I think.

Still not happy about the bezel though. If you can find one in an AD somewhere I'd recommend trying it out first.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Pretty sure that's an error, but people with ones will sure chime in on this  but good to hear about the rest, and yeah it's more a desk diver 

I can't find anywhere here in Denmark that sells theese :-( 

Pretty sure my next watch will be either this or the dive forum watch 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

roshichris said:


> Ordered mine from the UK last Friday night. Arrived today, warranty card stamped, full marks to Klepsoo from me. Love it already
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3595688/Pictures/IMG_0081.JPG
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3595688/Pictures/IMG_0084.JPG


Beautiful watch!

Would you say that the dial is a charcoal grey, or a black?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

roshichris said:


> An amendment is necessary. I hadn't noticed before (I'd literally had it out the box for 10 mins before posting) but there is a serious amount of play in the bezel. I mean a LOT. It is nowhere near the quality on the bezel on my Seiko SKX, which was about a third of the price.
> 
> Not too happy about that, it really feels cheap and it's going to be hard to ignore.


My Combat Sub Golden Eye has no play in the bezel.

My guess is that it would be a bezel retaining wire issue. Probably a simple fix, but I'd contact Klepsoo before letting anyone mess with it. Some here might pop off their own bezel to look under there, but unless you have that experience, I'd wait til I heard from Klepsoo...


----------



## roshichris (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info *dougiedude*, I've contacted Klepsoo so we'll see what they say. I'd say the dial is a very dark grey rather than black, as it's lighter than the rubber strap. Not much in it though. The pictures capture it pretty accurately.


----------



## neurostream (Jan 12, 2014)

Before running into this thread, I'd come across Klepsoo's pricing for the Airman Base 22 and figured it was too good to be true.

Retail: $2500
USA AD sale: $1875
European AD sale: $1650
Previously Owned (Ebay, private sales, etc.): ~$1100
Klepsoo : $990 (new!?)

Does anyone else have the sense that these are Glycine returns or factory quality assurance rejects that Klepsoo has gained some sort of inside hand on? The few issues that folks have mentioned here seemed to have been resolved - and there seems to be Glycine-stamped warranty card included; so these prices are hard to ignore.

Sounds like this is currently the best option for those Glycine deal-seekers with the patience to work through the glitches (if any, really).

Thanks, everyone, for sharing your experiences. I just got my confirmation e-mail from our dear Anna!



Custom said:


> My incoming combat sub is my second klepsoo purchase. The first was a month ago, my airman base 22. It too came with slight issues. The outer and inner box had been dropped at some point and the corner of both was mashed in a little. A bummer but not the end of the world.
> 
> The leather band that it came on however had scuffs on it that on first inspection looked like a little adhesive residue or something, but a dime sized area had been abraded somehow.
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Dang those are TEMPTING!!!


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Quick follow up, finally (after almost a month) got the FedEx customs bill for my Combat Sub--$17.47. Not a big deal. I have put mine on a Nato, so I can fit it under a shirt cuff--the rubber strap was fine but too thick.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

I got my Goldeneye last month and everything has been a dream come true. It was on my list, it came in at a strong discount and as a bonus, it's got a stamped warranty card. 

I have not experienced any of the issues that anyone else has bought up. 

I think that if you're looking for a Glycine and if they have your model in stock, it's worth it. 

The only downside is that I've seen a lot of these on watchrecon so pricing is taking a little bit of a hit. If Klepsoo stops selling them at a discount, the prices will go back to normal. 

On another note: does the leather backed canvas strap on the Goldeneye bother anyone else? It's a beautiful strap but it rubs the bone on the outside of my wrist. That's why I'm still looking for a replacement. 

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

neurostream said:


> Before running into this thread, I'd come across Klepsoo's pricing for the Airman Base 22 and figured it was too good to be true.
> 
> Retail: $2500
> USA AD sale: $1875
> ...


 If I remember correctly, it was discovered that Klepsoo is located extremely close to where Glycine manufactures their watches (someone please correct me if I am miss remembering). So it was assumed they have some sort if location-based 'in' with them. Also, Italian retailers seem to be cheaper as a whole when it comes to Glycine.



mlcor said:


> Quick follow up, finally (after almost a month) got the FedEx customs bill for my Combat Sub--$17.47. Not a big deal. I have put mine on a Nato, so I can fit it under a shirt cuff--the rubber strap was fine but too thick.
> 
> View attachment 1352371


 Damn you got off easy! Mine was like $35 or so.



dsbe90 said:


> The only downside is that I've seen a lot of these on watchrecon so pricing is taking a little bit of a hit. If Klepsoo stops selling them at a discount, the prices will go back to normal.


I feel like I single handedly destabilized the Glycine market with this thread lol.


----------



## jason952 (Dec 2, 2012)

Liking the lagunare...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

neurostream said:


> Before running into this thread, I'd come across Klepsoo's pricing for the Airman Base 22 and figured it was too good to be true.
> 
> Retail: $2500
> USA AD sale: $1875
> ...


Klepsoo has a FAQ section on their website and they mention that all watches are brand new with packaging from the manufacturer. My Combat Sub was in perfect condition and had the manufacturers plastic cling film on the watch face, case back, and tight fitting around the bracelet as well. They have a 30 day return policy if you find a flaw or are not happy with your watch. They do have free shipping for watches over $312 but you will be responsible for a duty fee when it goes through US Customs. My fee was $30 on a $565 watch. I have no idea how much abuse packaging receives or what the inspection involves so look over your watch when it arrives.

I suspect the good pricing is the ability to sell in large volume as well as a marketing strategy. Klepsoo sells over 75 brands of watches so you can always check the various watches and compare pricing.

I'm pretty pleased with my watch and feel that the value was outstanding! ::Added a little eye candy... The Combat Sub is in the Middle::


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Update on my order:

Ordered Dec. 29
Updated today with: 10-15 days they will receive the watch from Glycine.

That means they won't have received the watch from Glycine for over a month from my order date... 

I guess I ordered an out of stock item at the wrong time... They must have shut down for a while during christmas. I half wonder if they don't de-prioritize Klepsoo's orders because of the nature of their business. Undercutting the entire market. (speculation)

I won't see my Combat Sub till mid February.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Anyone interested in a brand new/unworn official Glycine rubber strap for the Combat Sub? I figured I would ask here before posting it. I'm thinking $30 shipped CONUS. PM me if you're interested.



















Thanks!


----------



## Driller (May 14, 2007)

Custom said:


> Update on my order:
> 
> Ordered Dec. 29
> Updated today with: 10-15 days they will receive the watch from Glycine.
> ...


What color combo did you order? I ordered a blue with orange bezel on Jan 2 and have just gotten the initial response of 15-20 business day wait.


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah but worth the wait.......

Sent from my C6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I ordered the black dial, black bezel. It has 13-24 indicated in the dial. I was torn between that one and the one with an orange ring but showed 1-12 on the dial

I "solicited" a response from them. I was checking with Anna if there was an update since I was inside the initial window of time.

Don't hold your breath, she said that glycine had been on holiday till Jan. 15.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Driller said:


> What color combo did you order? I ordered a blue with orange bezel on Jan 2 and have just gotten the initial response of 15-20 business day wait.


Same here, same watch. Seems that we'll need to be a bit patient. I'm well trained at that now, been waiting for the Aramar Arctic Ocean for quite some time now. I joked with myself to see which watch would come in first. Still no clear front runner yet.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Dre said:


> Same here, same watch. Seems that we'll need to be a bit patient. I'm well trained at that now, been waiting for the Aramar Arctic Ocean for quite some time now. I joked with myself to see which watch would come in first. Still no clear front runner yet.


It's good to exercise patience. I think you will be very pleased with this particular configuration. It's of great quality, very accurate, and the blue sunburst dial in conjunction with the orange bezel is amazing. The fit is amazing, with the nicely curved lugs. A perfect watch IMHO! It's one of those watches you find yourself staring at because it's so beautiful. I sold mine (foolishly) in need of funds for something else. I miss the watch and have considered buying it again o|

I actually picked up a Casio to fill the void and I actually really like it :-d Be patient and you shall be rewarded.

RD



















I replaced it with this :-d Cheap thrills, but will get me past the loss. Others already in the pipeline, so all's good, and I've made my WIS justifications ;-)

Pic from"oldspice"


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for putting up pics of your old Glycine, seeing how awesome the watch looks makes it easier to wait!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

dsbe90 said:


> I got my Goldeneye last month and everything has been a dream come true. It was on my list, it came in at a strong discount and as a bonus, it's got a stamped warranty card.
> 
> I have not experienced any of the issues that anyone else has bought up.
> 
> On another note: *does the leather backed canvas strap on the Goldeneye bother anyone else*? It's a beautiful strap but it rubs the bone on the outside of my wrist. That's why I'm still looking for a replacement.


Yes, it bothers me just to look at it  I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on the golden eye too, but emailed Klepsoo to ask them if they can swap that strap with a normal leather or something, I will definitely not use that canvassy strap it comes with.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I wanted to see this canvas backed leather strap you speak of so I went to the glycine site.

That's where I saw this:









I have a feeling this thread has a lot to do with why this was posted on their site in the news section.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arcadia (Sep 4, 2012)

VERY VERY SHARP. DROOL..........


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

dougiedude said:


> I thought I might also add that all paperwork appears to be with the watch, and the packaging and presentation was superb..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went through most of the pages in this thread to find this warranty card. On Glycine website, this retailer is NOT listed as authorised, look here under the Piemonte section which Biella is part of:

::: Glycine Watch ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made :::

Was just curious if this warranty will be valid after that :think:


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

monza06 said:


> I went through most of the pages in this thread to find this warranty card. On Glycine website, this retailer is NOT listed as authorised, look here under the Piemonte section which Biella is part of:
> 
> ::: Glycine Watch ::: Bienne 1914 ::: Swiss Made :::
> 
> Was just curious if this warranty will be valid after that :think:


I hope that nobody is under the illusion that these big discounts are being offered from an Authorized Dealer. These watches are brand new and come with a 2 year International Warranty. An AD will acquire a volume of watches and sign an agreement with the Manufacturer to sell at a set price or at least a minimum price. If they cannot move the watches then they will often sell them at a large discount to another dealer (unauthorized by the brand). This dealer in turn will offer the watches at a big discount to move them. Klepsoo is most likely this dealer or what is referred to as a Grey Market Dealer. They offer a 30 day return policy if you want to return the watch. If you are not comfortable buying from this dealer then you can always pay a premium from an AD. My watch arrived in perfect condition with a case serial number and a stamped warranty card.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

fredrick said:


> I hope that nobody is under the illusion that these big discounts are being offered from an Authorized Dealer. These watches are brand new and come with a 2 year International Warranty. An AD will acquire a volume of watches and sign an agreement with the Manufacturer to sell at a set price or at least a minimum price. If they cannot move the watches then they will often sell them at a large discount to another dealer (unauthorized by the brand). This dealer in turn will offer the watches at a big discount to move them. Klepsoo is most likely this dealer or what is referred to as a Grey Market Dealer. They offer a 30 day return policy if you want to return the watch. If you are not comfortable buying from this dealer then you can always pay a premium from an AD. My watch arrived in perfect condition with a case serial number and a stamped warranty card.


totally agree

for god's sake enjoy your watches


----------



## arcadia (Sep 4, 2012)

Riddim Driven said:


> Congrats! Beautiful photos. So nicely lit, I can't tell which model that is. Tell me
> 
> Happy New Year!
> 
> RD


This one is my favorite Glycine!


----------



## socal858 (Oct 7, 2013)

i ordered mine on Monday and got it this morning. SUPER FAST


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

socal858 said:


> i ordered mine on Monday and got it this morning. SUPER FAST


Excellent! Pic or never happened!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Prices went up buy 3 bucks today HA-HA, as the once "almighty" dollar fell again vs the euro...

Anywho, what do you folks think about the 'gold' tone on these two models' bezel rim and crown, Klepsoo says that the blue one's is GOLD, and the brown's is BRONZE, while Glycine site does not mention either gold or bronze, just says "red 5N PVD coated"









I don't really care if it's gold or not, but DON'T want it to be bronze for sure, as it will change its color pretty quickly.


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

Custom said:


> I wanted to see this canvas backed leather strap you speak of so I went to the glycine site.
> 
> That's where I saw this:
> 
> ...


I've been following this thread closely as I've always wanted a Glycine. I was guessing these were grey market (obviously), but was shocked that they could get almost any model.

Don't get me wrong, I like supported my local watch guys, but not 2x the price.

I have a feeling they're trying to figure out what dealer these guys are going through...


----------



## arcadia (Sep 4, 2012)

ABrownBlackBear said:


> It's here, it's unboxed, it's sized, and it's all mine! :-!b-)
> View attachment 1307260
> 
> View attachment 1307268


LIKE IT!!!


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

monza06 said:


> Prices went up buy 3 bucks today HA-HA, as the once "almighty" dollar fell again vs the euro...
> 
> Anywho, what do you folks think about the 'gold' tone on these two models' bezel rim and crown, Klepsoo says that the blue one's is GOLD, and the brown's is BRONZE, while Glycine site does not mention either gold or bronze, just says "red 5N PVD coated"
> 
> I don't really care if it's gold or not, but DON'T want it to be bronze for sure, as it will change its color pretty quickly.


I am pretty sure that the gold tone is a type PVD process. The "red 5N" is the color tone. The process puts about a 1 to 5 micron layer of Zirconium Nitrate on the part surface and it is a very durable coating. It should keep color well.


----------



## socal858 (Oct 7, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Excellent! Pic or never happened!


sigh, i need to get off my ass and finally install tapatalk on my phone lol


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

socal858 said:


> sigh, i need to get off my ass and finally install tapatalk on my phone lol


TapaTalk is the only way to use Forums for many reasons. Worth the price of admission, trust that!


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

monza06 said:


> Prices went up buy 3 bucks today HA-HA, as the once "almighty" dollar fell again vs the euro...
> 
> Anywho, what do you folks think about the 'gold' tone on these two models' bezel rim and crown, Klepsoo says that the blue one's is GOLD, and the brown's is BRONZE, while Glycine site does not mention either gold or bronze, just says "red 5N PVD coated"
> 
> ...


I have a Goldeneye. Definitely gold, not bronze. As near as I can tell, the crown and bezel are the same between these models, just a different bezel inlay.

I finally placed an order through Klepsoo. It's not a diver, but I got an itch for an Airman SST with the blue dial. Having owned a GMT Base 22, I realized I prefer the purist Airman. The SST is available as a purist but was not on Klepsoo in the blue. I contacted them through the contact link, a couple days later Anna responded that they would soon have instructions on how to get the model I wanted. I went back to the Klepsoo store and there it was, on mesh and 15% discount! I immediately purchased it, now for the 15 to 20 day wait. I love this place!


----------



## surfinjosh (Apr 26, 2012)

That sealed the deal thanks for the pics. This one is in stock, and if it is as nice as I hope I am ordering 2 more. I hear the prices are going to jump soon.


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

freight dog said:


> I have a Goldeneye. Definitely gold, not bronze. As near as I can tell, the crown and bezel are the same between these models, just a different bezel inlay.
> 
> I finally placed an order through Klepsoo. It's not a diver, but I got an itch for an Airman SST with the blue dial. Having owned a GMT Base 22, I realized I prefer the purist Airman. The SST is available as a purist but was not on Klepsoo in the blue. I contacted them through the contact link, a couple days later Anna responded that they would soon have instructions on how to get the model I wanted. I went back to the Klepsoo store and there it was, on mesh and 15% discount! I immediately purchased it, now for the 15 to 20 day wait. I love this place!


I'd like to see that when it comes in! I had that option with my pumpkin but decided to go with the extra red hand version.

Deacon


----------



## surfinjosh (Apr 26, 2012)

Order placed and it already shipped. FedEx says it arrives on Thursday. THat seems fast, so I will not hold my breath. I have owned about 70 watches and will give my 2 cents once it arrives. I will compare it to some more expensive watches.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

surfinjosh said:


> Order placed and it already shipped. FedEx says it arrives on Thursday. THat seems fast, so I will not hold my breath. I have owned about 70 watches and will give my 2 cents once it arrives. I will compare it to some more expensive watches.


Mine shipped very early Friday morning and arrived on Monday, so I'd say there is a good chance it could.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

surfinjosh said:


> I hear the prices are going to jump soon.


Oh stop it, where did you hear that? I haven't ordered mine yet, but if the price goes up I'll have to pass. So far I'm 98% certain I'll get this one hopefully by the end of the week :


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

monza06 said:


>


Where did you see this? My Goldeneye has a leather backed canvas strap not a rubber like this pic. It's this Photoshopped?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

dsbe90 said:


> Where did you see this? My Goldeneye has a leather backed canvas strap not a rubber like this pic. It's this Photoshopped?


No Photoshop, there is one on ebay also, the ref is :
3863.399C6-D9


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Not diggin the rubber with the Golden Eye at all. This one looks stunning with the cloth or on leather. Rubber works best with a tool diver IMHO.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

fredrick said:


> Not diggin the rubber with the Golden Eye at all. This one looks stunning with the cloth or on leather. Rubber works best with a tool diver IMHO.


You might be right, we'll see when I get it. I have a distressed leather which I think would be a good match, or a brownish F71 nato, but I definitely like the rubber band and would use it on my Hamiltons most likely.


----------



## surfinjosh (Apr 26, 2012)

The Golden Eye picutured above is on Klespoo. They can also get any combination of straps for the watches I was told this by Anna.

I was told the price will change by another member that received a faulty watch from Klespoo an contacted Glycine directly. He said they are upset with Klespoo. Not really sure what that means. I will have mine tomorrow cleared customs.


----------



## up2nogood (Apr 1, 2010)

freight dog said:


> I finally placed an order through Klepsoo. It's not a diver, but I got an itch for an Airman SST with the blue dial. Having owned a GMT Base 22, I realized I prefer the purist Airman. The SST is available as a purist but was not on Klepsoo in the blue.


Just ordered the exact same model, that'll be my third Glycine....... :-!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

surfinjosh said:


> The Golden Eye picutured above is on Klespoo. They can also get any combination of straps for the watches I was told this by Anna.
> 
> I was told the price will change by another member that received a faulty watch from Klespoo an contacted Glycine directly. He said they are upset with Klespoo. Not really sure what that means. I will have mine tomorrow cleared customs.


Upset.. That's kinda interesting.. Crap :-(

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## benitda (Sep 24, 2008)

Can someone post the size of the rubber strap? Would it fit an 8 inch wrist? Thanks.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

benitda said:


> Can someone post the size of the rubber strap? Would it fit an 8 inch wrist? Thanks.


Here it is:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-brand-new-glycine-combat-sub-official-rubber-strap-972896.html

It seems the long part is 140mm, the short is about 75mm,


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

it looks like the deals are coming to an end, i had been watching some of the airman models, and it looks like the price just jumped about $500 since yesterday. was not watching the combat subs as closely, but it seems like some but not all have also had a big price jump.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

tylehman said:


> it looks like the deals are coming to an end, i had been watching some of the airman models, and it looks like the price just jumped about $500 since yesterday. was not watching the combat subs as closely, but it seems like some but not all have also had a big price jump.


Whoa, you're not kidding. Combat Subs are up about $250 so far. Hope everyone who wanted one has ordered by now.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Crap.. I was going for this of the f71 dive watch diddent come out good.. Or after it.. But not at theese prices :-( 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

whoa said:


> Crap.. I was going for this of the f74 dive watch diddent come out good.. Or after it.. But not at theese prices :-(
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

whoa said:


> Crap.. I was going for this of the f71 dive watch diddent come out good.. Or after it.. But not at theese prices :-(
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


That seriously blows


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> That seriously blows


Yeah.. But the one I truly list for is the Omega Seamaster.. So one step closer.. (cause I won't buy another watch xD)

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## watchgolfer (Feb 28, 2010)

There's some Subs on the rubber strap for $489 and on steel bracelet for $558. That is cheap for that watch.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

whoa said:


> Yeah.. But the one I truly list for is the Omega Seamaster.. So one step closer.. (cause I won't buy another watch xD)
> 
> -Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


Don't settle, 100% worth it. Stay strong and save for the real thing.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

surfinjosh said:


> The Golden Eye picutured above is on Klespoo. They can also get any combination of straps for the watches I was told this by Anna.
> 
> I was told the price will change by another member that received a faulty watch from Klespoo an contacted Glycine directly. He said they are upset with Klespoo. Not really sure what that means. I will have mine tomorrow cleared customs.


Nice job to whichever crybaby just had to call Glycine directly. Blew it for Klepsoo and all the customers.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Nice job to whichever crybaby just had to call Glycine directly. Blew it for Klepsoo and all the customers.


Yeah, that sucks. I am waiting for my SST I ordered just before the price jump. I am sure Glycine had complaints from other dealers who weren't happy to be losing business to Klepsoo and couldn't compete on price.

For you Goldeneye buyers, here's how it's done. Strap courtesy of SNPR Straps.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I find it very difficult to believe that complaining dealers were notifying Glycine. The probability is very small.

I think it's more probable that some whiney little girl from this forum did it. I'm not bagging on WUS here, at all. I'm just saying that we see some pretty excited people. This was a feeding frenzy here where a bunch of people got Glycines that normally wouldn't.

I just sense an overextended douche bag venting and ruining it for everyone. I was reading that Klepsoo was responding professionally to CS issues. Why call Glycine? Well, I think it's obvious why someone would call Glycine. "Oh my God I have my child's lunch money wrapped up in a [cheap] watch and it's not perfect. Klepsoo you ******* *****. I'll show you."

This stuff is what makes me look at my wrist and shake my head.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

subrosa said:


> I've been following this thread closely as I've always wanted a Glycine. I was guessing these were grey market (obviously), but was shocked that they could get almost any model.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like supported my local watch guys, but not 2x the price.
> 
> I have a feeling they're trying to figure out what dealer these guys are going through...


I think there's a really good chance that some "hero" from here went and did everything they could to screw it all up. It's possible that they're just so stupid that they didn't realize what would happen, but I doubt it.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Don't settle, 100% worth it. Stay strong and save for the real thing.


You are going to be in BIG TROUBLE with my wife Watchman if you list a site with 50% + discounts for the SMP!

I was wondering how long it would take for Klepsoo's Glycine inventory to dry up. Hard to tell if future deals will be made. The price jump is good news for those that received a big discount. Pretty much ensures that if you choose to flip this watch then you break even or make a few bucks. Mine is a keeper!


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

There are still some great deals on Combats, but it appears the non-sub Combats and some of the sub Combats are way up in price now. I've been on the fence on this one so I better decide quick!!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Well for me the ship has sailed, and I missed the boat. I surely had fun following the hundreds of posts, and feel happy for all of those that were able to get a deal. I hope that the rest will post pics when that last ones arrive.

Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Robotaz said:


> Nice job to whichever crybaby just had to call Glycine directly. Blew it for Klepsoo and all the customers.


+1

RD


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

freight dog said:


> Yeah, that sucks. I am waiting for my SST I ordered just before the price jump. I am sure Glycine had complaints from other dealers who weren't happy to be losing business to Klepsoo and couldn't compete on price.
> 
> For you Goldeneye buyers, here's how it's done. Strap courtesy of SNPR Straps.


I'm also after similar look on leather, here is the best I've seen so far from the net:


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

You guys got me all freaked out with the prices are rising talk. I wasn't even wanting a Glycine until i saw the blue dial/orange bezel combat sub. Just pulled the trigger on it. Still at $527 (after registration) for the moment.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

monza06 said:


> I'm also after similar look on leather, here is the best I've seen so far from the net:


Nice. Black edging and gold or bronze stitch would finish that strap off nicely.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

KMCMax said:


> You guys got me all freaked out with the prices are rising talk. I wasn't even wanting a Glycine until i saw the blue dial/orange bezel combat sub. Just pulled the trigger on it. Still at $527 (after registration) for the moment.


you got it just in time, it looks like that one just went up last night too. all of the deals now appear to be over.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

tylehman said:


> you got it just in time, it looks like that one just went up last night too. all of the deals now appear to be over.


Ah, crap!

Yesterday, I was ready to pull the trigger on the Blue/Orange too, but instead I fired off a question to them about straps/bracelets to get a total cost, but haven't heard from them yet. If they will honor the old price, I'll still do it..


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep.... Looks like the party is over on the Klepsoo "too good to be true" deals. Welcome back to reality. :-o

I hope that everyone that wanted a new Glycine at a great price was able to get in on the deal.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

fredrick said:


> Yep.... Looks like the party is over on the Klepsoo "too good to be true" deals. Welcome back to reality. :-o
> 
> I hope that everyone that wanted a new Glycine at a great price was able to get in on the deal.


Hopefully we'll get them. I haven't heard anything since I ordered, we're well past the 15-20 business days now.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

January 25 I received an email from klepsoo talking about their restructure on pricing.

"We will, however, continue to offer discounted Glycine watches to our existing customers and registered users upon request contacting our customer care."

The party isn't over, just exclusive to return customers it seems.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

fredrick said:


> Yep.... Looks like the party is over on the Klepsoo "too good to be true" deals. Welcome back to reality. :-o
> 
> I hope that everyone that wanted a new Glycine at a great price was able to get in on the deal.


Right, before the crybaby ruined it for everyone.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Custom said:


> January 25 I received an email from klepsoo talking about their restructure on pricing.
> 
> "We will, however, continue to offer discounted Glycine watches to our existing customers and registered users upon request contacting our customer care."
> 
> ...


This is music to my ears.

I already bought a beautiful Golden Eye






from them a few months ago, so maybe I'll be able to get the Blue dial/Orange bezel one at the price from yesterday. I spoke with customer service this morning, and they were supposed to get back to me. Valentina (I believe that was her name) said that Michael is the 'internet sales' guy, and she would let him know I wanted one at yesterday's price...


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Doug... I hope that you can get that sunburst dial version at the original sale price. That version is a stunner!

When they mention that existing and registered customers getting discounts, I believe that they are referring to the 10% discount as mentioned on the site. The original sale price was pretty big at 50%+ and has expired. I imagine they will honor pricing as listed on the web site at the time of each order. I just know that my local AD has the Golden Eye version at MSRP $1640 but they offer it at $1325.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

fredrick said:


> Doug... I hope that you can get that sunburst dial version at the original sale price. That version is a stunner!
> 
> When they mention that existing and registered customers getting discounts, I believe that they are referring to the 10% discount as mentioned on the site. The original sale price was pretty big at 50%+ and has expired. I imagine they will honor pricing as listed on the web site at the time of each order. I just know that my local AD has the Golden Eye version at MSRP $1640 but they offer it at $1325.


I was literally ready to hit 'buy' yesterday at the mega-deal price, then hesitated because I wanted both the blue strap, and the bracelet. Of course, had I known it was the last day, I would have clicked immediately!

They just sent me an e-mail two hours ago, stating that they would give me a 'customized' price... I imagine that will happen tomorrow, at best.... cross your fingers for me! |>


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

I feel slightly confused, I don't see a difference in prices since yesterday. The Combat Sub with a metal bracelet I was eyeballing is still 522€. Were the discounts in USD only?


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

WFH said:


> I feel slightly confused, I don't see a difference in prices since yesterday. The Combat Sub with a metal bracelet I was eyeballing is still 522€. Were the discounts in USD only?


Some models were increased yesterday or the day before, the rest today, the one I was hesitating on is up $400.

But if you ask me, they will put the 'discounts' back soon enough once they see that they make just 1 sale now for every 10 they were making up until yesterday, these models are cheap enough to make and sell wholesale, ebay has plenty for around $700, so how would Klespoo push them out for 900 and up is beyond me....


----------



## streak03 (Sep 10, 2012)

I ordered this one last night after reading the thread, it has already shipped. Paid 495.00 for it yesterday, and today its up to 784.00







The watch arrived today, 5 Feb, outstanding shipping!! Really happy with it.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Custom said:


> January 25 I received an email from klepsoo talking about their restructure on pricing.
> 
> "We will, however, continue to offer discounted Glycine watches to our existing customers and registered users upon request contacting our customer care."
> 
> The party isn't over, just exclusive to return customers it seems.


I'm not a returning customer, but I registered before the price increases, so perhaps they'll arrange some discounting.


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

I checked and checked again (only for Combat Subs as they are the model I was interested in). I don't know why the prices you see are so much different from the ones I see (this model you see at 784USD is 616USD for me, 583USD with additional discount when registered) but there might be an explanation. 

I think the prices displayed are VAT included, regardless of the currency. If you take this price and remove the Italian 22% tax, you get 480USD. Add a bit for currency conversion and shipping to the US and the 495USD price seems reasonable. 

The prices may be adjusted depending on your geolocalisation though. I dunno. If so they should massively inflate the prices seen from Switzerland only


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

WFH said:


> I checked and checked again (only for Combat Subs as they are the model I was interested in). I don't know why the prices you see are so much different from the ones I see (this model you see at 784USD is 616USD for me, 583USD with additional discount when registered) but there might be an explanation.
> 
> I think the prices displayed are VAT included, regardless of the currency. If you take this price and remove the Italian 22% tax, you get 480USD. Add a bit for currency conversion and shipping to the US and the 495USD price seems reasonable.
> 
> The prices may be adjusted depending on your geolocalisation though. I dunno. If so they should massively inflate the prices seen from Switzerland only


I believe that you are correct in stating that the list price varies according to your geographical location.

Here is the e-mail that I received in full as an existing customer. It is very good news that they are receiving watches directly from the manufacturer as a promotion. It is unclear if the "mega deal" prices are in effect to existing and registered customers but you can always e-mail them to sort out the pricing.

This is the e-mail as received from Klepsoo:

We would like to inform you that the prices of the Glycine brand 
have just changed according to the international price list,
after an initial promotion agreed with the official
manufacturer.

Since we only sell authentic Glycine watches and buy them directly
from their factory our current prices were, until now, based on the official European price list;
with the upcoming change non-EU customers will be subject to International Price List.

We will, however, continue to offer discounted Glycine watches to our
existing customers and registered users upon request contacting our
customer care.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

bluloo said:


> I'm not a returning customer, but I registered before the price increases, so perhaps they'll arrange some discounting.


I would contact "customer care". It would be worth asking if you can get the promotional discount pricing!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

So this means they will sell them at the prices like everyone else... Except if you're a registered customer and write them to get the discount? Or am I reading it wrong.. (English is not my main language)..? 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

fredrick said:


> I believe that you are correct in stating that the list price varies according to your geographical location.
> Since we only sell authentic Glycine watches and buy them directly
> from their factory our current prices were, until now, based on the official European price list;
> with the upcoming change non-EU customers will be subject to International Price List.


Now we have the real explanation. I couldn't see any changes since, as a European, there wasn't any for me. You all can see a massive change since before, you saw the European price minus tax, and now see an "international price", whatever that is.

European price, even with VAT is still interesting though, 495€ for a sub with metal bracelet is still way lower than the 600-750€ list price seen everywhere else.


----------



## surfinjosh (Apr 26, 2012)

Told you prices were going to go up!!! I got mine just in time, but sad I did not get the Stealth model!!! DAMN!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The Incursore that I bought went up 70%.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Nice job to whichever crybaby just had to call Glycine directly. Blew it for Klepsoo and all the customers.


Let me state that I was the person who was mentioned in surfinjosh post.

I received my watch from Klepsoo with obvious faults.
I simply want to get the faults resolved.
As with any sensible customer, I approached the manufacturer.
They asked me for the warranty card.
Upon seeing the warranty card was only stamped, but not filled out, they wanted to know where I bought it. 
I was told then that Klepsoo was on their "blacklist".

BTW, Glycine took care of the watch, which I hope is good news for anyone who had bought a Glycine from Klepsoo.
So, there it is. 
I am hardly "crying" to Glycine, and I most certainly did not incite whatever action that Glycine may have taken against Klepsoo.
It appears that Klepsoo was already in their radar before I even sent in my watch for repair.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

subrosa said:


> I've been following this thread closely as I've always wanted a Glycine. I was guessing these were grey market (obviously), but was shocked that they could get almost any model.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like supported my local watch guys, but not 2x the price.
> 
> I have a feeling they're trying to figure out what dealer these guys are going through...


But, Klepsoo claims that they only sell authentic watches with warranty from the manufacturer.
Here is a copy of their warranty claims:

All klepsoo watches are original and 100% authentic.All our watches come with the manufacturer original case and, if determined by the manufacturer, the certificate of authenticity and booklet.All watches are 24-mounth warrant covered against production defects from the date of purchase.In case of prouved malfunctioning, warranty allows to repair or change the product.Damages due to incorrect use are not covered by warranty and we are not responsible for direct or indirect damages occurred for incorrect use.The International warranty is provided by the authorized service centers of each brand.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

abangr said:


> But, Klepsoo claims that they only sell authentic watches with warranty from the manufacturer.
> Here is a copy of their warranty claims:
> 
> All klepsoo watches are original and 100% authentic.All our watches come with the manufacturer original case and, if determined by the manufacturer, the certificate of authenticity and booklet.All watches are 24-mounth warrant covered against production defects from the date of purchase.In case of prouved malfunctioning, warranty allows to repair or change the product.Damages due to incorrect use are not covered by warranty and we are not responsible for direct or indirect damages occurred for incorrect use.The International warranty is provided by the authorized service centers of each brand.


Sorry but this does NOT say that the warranty is from the manufacturer.

And I don't think that you were the reason prices went up, they were going back to their regular level at some point regardless. I was told by Klepsoo that they had a period of promotional pricing from Glycine which is now over, so they were able to pass the savings to us, but not anymore.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

monza06 said:


> Sorry but this does NOT say that the warranty is from the manufacturer.
> 
> And I don't think that you were the reason prices went up, they were going back to their regular level at some point regardless. I was told by Klepsoo that they had a period of promotional pricing from Glycine which is now over, so they were able to pass the savings to us, but not anymore.


I was looking at the last sentence in the quote: "_The International warranty is provided by the authorized service centers of each brand."
_My understanding from that statement is that the warranty will be upheld by the respective brand.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

abangr said:


> Let me state that I was the person who was mentioned in surfinjosh post.
> 
> I received my watch from Klepsoo with obvious faults.
> I simply want to get the faults resolved.
> ...


Fortunately for you, you have the luxury of rationalizing your own behavior however you wish.

Any "sensible" person does not carry on with the CEO of a watch company over a $500 watch that can be exchanged. Calling that sensible is outrageous and ridiculous.

A "sensible" person reads terms and conditions before they make purchases and would have understood that returning the watch to Klepsoo is part of the "sensible" and logical process of resolving disputes. I'm sure Klepsoo would have worked with you on the cost of a return, but it seems pretty clear that you never gave them that opportunity.

Look, you overreacted on a grand scale; epic, in fact. You possibly damaged a business and the people who work there, who happen to be really nice people in this case. You can rationalize that by saying you're a real hero now at Glycine if you want. Again, you get to do what you want to make yourself feel better and to tell yourself that you're a cool guy who doesn't fly off the handle and wreck the scene for lots of people, but I disagree. I suspect you're very young, and hope so for your sake.

To be perfectly honest to Glycine, the brand appears relatively stagnant and the only real movement and enthusiasm that I've seen is from this forum, and specifically this thread. I think Glycine's outright and personalized hunt casts a poor light on them. If the excitement from this thread's participants was respected in any way, this would have been handled differently. As it is, I feel like we were seen as collateral damage, and nothing more. I'm sure many will disagree, but this could have been handled with a lot more class than by a CEO dealing with a forum crybaby and Glycine putting messages in big red font on their home page. It just all seems so ridiculous and petty. Hopefully this topic and thread will blow away with the tumbleweeds, but I sense there's more excitement (read: petty drama) to follow.

FWIW, I can't even buy a Glycine without the gray market, as there are no retailers anywhere near me (as in hundreds of miles). Being ignored as a potential customer and then pushed aside during a witch hunt to track down whoever dared to sell me a watch is insulting.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Harsh words. As a consumer he had every right to call the manufacturer. It's pretty convenient and self-serving if you ask me to look for a scapegoat.


Robotaz said:


> Fortunately for you, you have the luxury of rationalizing your own behavior however you wish.
> 
> Any "sensible" person does not carry on with the CEO of a watch company over a $500 watch that can be exchanged. Calling that sensible is outrageous and ridiculous.
> 
> ...


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

I applaud you for having the courage to speak up.


abangr said:


> Let me state that I was the person who was mentioned in surfinjosh post.
> 
> I received my watch from Klepsoo with obvious faults.
> I simply want to get the faults resolved.
> ...


----------



## surfinjosh (Apr 26, 2012)

It is over I talked to Klespoo today, and they are forced to sell the watches at full international prices moving forward. They are decent watches, but not worth a penny more that what they were listed at 500USD! They are not nearly worth 800 USD that can get you a lot more watch.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Fortunately for you, you have the luxury of rationalizing your own behavior however you wish.
> 
> Any "sensible" person does not carry on with the CEO of a watch company over a $500 watch that can be exchanged. Calling that sensible is outrageous and ridiculous.
> 
> ...


FYI I didn't personally contact the CEO, and only filled a customer service form on their website, asking the procedure to get the watch fixed.
I found it quite surprising that the CEO replied to my request.


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Fortunately for you, you have the luxury of rationalizing your own behavior however you wish.
> 
> Any "sensible" person does not carry on with the CEO of a watch company over a $500 watch that can be exchanged. Calling that sensible is outrageous and ridiculous.
> 
> ...


About exchanging the watch, I had paid $80 for duty and tax.
I did not want to pay it again.
Also, I happen to live in Switzerland.
Again, it was sensible to consult directly with glycine.

I did read the terms before approaching glycine.
See one of my posts in this thread.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

abangr said:


> FYI I didn't personally contact the CEO, and only filled a customer service form on their website, asking the procedure to get the watch fixed.
> I found it quite surprising that the CEO replied to my request.


I must have missed this somewhere but how did you get the CEO involved and what's his name ? Are you sure it wasn't his secretary replying to emails with the signature of her boss


----------



## abangr (Jan 23, 2012)

No, it was coming from him, mr. Lack.
I was also surprised.
I understand that he also posts on this forum.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

abangr said:


> I understand that he also posts on this forum.


*****, so from this thread alone he must know all about this Klespoo business then.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> ...Look, you overreacted on a grand scale; epic, in fact. ...you get to do what you want to make yourself feel better and to tell yourself that you're a cool guy who doesn't fly off the handle and wreck the scene for lots of people, but I disagree. I suspect you're very young, and hope so for your sake.
> 
> To be perfectly honest to Glycine, the brand appears relatively stagnant and the only real movement and enthusiasm that I've seen is from this forum, and specifically this thread. I think Glycine's outright and personalized hunt casts a poor light on them. If the excitement from this thread's participants was respected in any way, this would have been handled differently. As it is, I feel like we were seen as collateral damage, and nothing more. I'm sure many will disagree, but this could have been handled with a lot more class...
> 
> ...with a forum crybaby and Glycine putting messages in big red font on their home page. It just all seems so ridiculous and petty. Hopefully this topic and thread will blow away with the tumbleweeds, but I sense there's more excitement (read: petty drama) to follow.


I completely agree with section 2 above. You may want to get a mirror for sections 1 and 3.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

And to think, all I ever wanted was to know if anyone had ordered from them before...


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

European prices are up full retail. Ouch. I'm out.


----------



## surfinjosh (Apr 26, 2012)

Abangr did what he should have done and Klespoo was selling these for what they are worth!!!! These watches are not worth a penny more than 500 USD (Combat Subversion)!! Not single part on this watc is exemplary in my opinion.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, good luck to glycine selling combat subs at 700+ eur. Nearly any micro will offer you more for your money, not to mention swiss made brands like squale, victorinox, wenger, tissot, longines or Oris. Just one more 'venerable' swiss brand making a fool of themselves by trying to enforce artificial value.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

surfinjosh said:


> Abangr did what he should have done and Klespoo was selling these for what they are worth!!!! These watches are not worth a penny more than 500 USD (Combat Subversion)!! Not single part on this watc is exemplary in my opinion.


Well not sure how you define exemplary, once I receive my Glycine I'll be able to compare, but so far I have a leather strap from the Airman and it is a great quality piece.On the other hand, I also remember the first time I handled a Breitling that I din't find anything 'exemplary' in it for the $3-4K asking price and when I saw just the bracelet selling for 800USD I almost laughed  So it's quite subjective to say what is worth how much...



jamesbee said:


> Well, good luck to glycine selling combat subs at 700+ eur. Nearly any micro will offer you more for your money, not to mention swiss made brands like squale, victorinox, wenger, tissot, longines or Oris. Just one more 'venerable' swiss brand making a fool of themselves by trying to enforce artificial value.


Sure, a micro like Benarus or Lum-tec or whatever offers me more, like crude chinese made case with $20 Miyota inside, yeah I'm in....:roll:
And there is no Longines or Oris selling for 700 euro, unless you're talking used, and Wenger ??? Are you serious, don't know where you live but here in the US they sell by the pound (kilo), even replica watches are much higher quality than Wenger :-d


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

surfinjosh said:


> Abangr did what he should have done and Klespoo was selling these for what they are worth!!!! These watches are not worth a penny more than 500 USD (Combat Subversion)!! Not single part on this watc is exemplary in my opinion.


I have to disagree.

My Glycine Golden Eye from Klepsoo has an exemplary fit, finish, and style... not to mention the excellent time-keeping and smooth operation of its Swiss Made ETA 2824-2 automatic movement. FWIW, its overall quality is as good or better than any other watch that I've owned, others meaning Ball, Benarus, Halios, C. Ward...

And Klepsoo has been a fine company to deal with from a CS perspective. That's why I am about to buy another one of the Combat Subs from them... And, they will accomodate you very well if you just e-mail them :-!...


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

abangr said:


> About exchanging the watch, I had paid $80 for duty and tax.
> I did not want to pay it again.
> Also, I happen to live in Switzerland.
> Again, it was sensible to consult directly with glycine.
> ...


Abangr,

You did the right thing.

Here is an excerpt of Klepsoo warranty instructions:

Klepsoo is not an authorized assistance service center for the brands despayed on the web-site.

In order to require work under warranty or reparations, the customer has to send the watch and the warranty booklet to the nearest authorized international watch service center.

We recommend the customer to contact an authorized international watch service in order to know their procedure to avail of their service.

A list of "assistance centers" per each Country is provided in the booklet and/or warranty that comes with each product or on the official web-site of each brand.

I'm afraid *Robotaz* has lost his marbles here with his rude and unwarranted name calling.

Who could be dumb enough to think that a large sale by a retailer could go unnoticed by the manufacturer?


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> My Glycine Golden Eye from Klepsoo has an exemplary fit, finish, and style... not to mention the excellent time-keeping and smooth operation of its Swiss Made ETA 2824-2 automatic movement. FWIW, its overall quality is as good or better than any other watch that I've owned, others meaning Ball, Benarus, Halios, C. Ward...
> 
> And Klepsoo has been a fine company to deal with from a CS perspective. That's why I am about to buy another one of the Combat Subs from them... And, they will accomodate you very well if you just e-mail them :-!...


I agree with you. My watch is stunning; it's clearly the best watch I own - fit, finish, cache, heritage, you name it....

And Klepsoo was really good in my dealings with them so I have no problem with them at all. I'd buy from them again.

The big deal was that we were all getting a good watch for a great price. I couldn't find one second-hand for less than $700. We all knew it was temporary and those that were able to take advantage got lucky.

For those of you that prefer to buy from an AD it's your prerogative. You're simply going to have to pay more.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

dsbe90 said:


> I agree with you. My watch is stunning; it's clearly the best watch I own - fit, finish, cache, heritage, you name it....
> 
> And Klepsoo was really good in my dealings with them so I have no problem with them at all. I'd buy from them again.
> 
> ...


Same here.

Fit/finish are superb and what I like most about the watch are the proportions. As far as the value of the watch, everyone has to make the call with what they like and what they are willing to pay . I looked at several micro dive watches in the 500 to 600 dollar range and ultimately selected the Combat Sub. Are they worth 800 or 900 dollars? Again... A call that everyone makes when shopping around.

Klepsoo shipped out my watch on the same day I ordered and I had it in 7 days. I would not hesitate to ordering from them again. Their e-mail stated that they received their watches direct from the manufacturer so they have connections and likely have connections with AD's as well. These type of dealings are not unusual and are also very typical with buying camera equipment. Take a look at Amazon.com They are an Authorized Dealer for some watch brands (with manufacturers warranty) and buy other brands from AD's and offer big discounts and a 2 year limited warranty. It is all explained on their Amazon Warranty Page. I have also seen Rolex watches with a certificate of authenticity at Costco. Just the way business is done these days. Everyone has a choice of what to buy, how much to pay, and from whom.


----------



## surfinjosh (Apr 26, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> I have to disagree.
> 
> My Glycine Golden Eye from Klepsoo has an exemplary fit, finish, and style... not to mention the excellent time-keeping and smooth operation of its Swiss Made ETA 2824-2 automatic movement. FWIW, its overall quality is as good or better than any other watch that I've owned, others meaning Ball, Benarus, Halios, C. Ward...
> 
> And Klepsoo has been a fine company to deal with from a CS perspective. That's why I am about to buy another one of the Combat Subs from them... And, they will accomodate you very well if you just e-mail them :-!...


 You do make a great point and I do not wish to knock the brand. I really wish I had the Golden Eye or Stealth prior to the price hike. I guess my point is at 550 or less they are the best watch on the market, but when you are approaching 900 USD plus taxes and fees it is a much tougher sell. I think the crystal being non AR'd and uneven lume application are details I would expect to be addressed on a 900 dollar watch. That being said it fits very nice, and is better than a Boschett, Armida, Debaufre, ETC. I have owned them all. Do you think an MK II is a better value or Crepas? Those are the watches to compare this one to. Klespoo service was incredible!! I will not argue that fact for a second...


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

i really wish i had been in the market at the time this was going on. i am much more interested in the airman, but just not prepared to spend that much now. some times you are in the right place to take advantage of the deals... this thread sure let a lot more wus member get one while the deal lasted.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

monza06 said:


> Sure, a micro like Benarus or Lum-tec or whatever offers me more, like crude chinese made case with $20 Miyota inside, yeah I'm in....:roll:
> And there is no Longines or Oris selling for 700 euro, unless you're talking used, and Wenger ??? Are you serious, don't know where you live but here in the US they sell by the pound (kilo), even replica watches are much higher quality than Wenger :-d


Nice generalized bashing of micro brands there, that'll be a popular opinion on this forum, way to go! 
And as for the longines & oris - yes, yes there are. 
And wenger are a perfect example of a swiss watch brand that sells it's products for what they're worth - if wenger took the stuffed shirt approach glycine and others have adopted, they'd sue the retailers selling you wengers by the pound (which is not the same as a kilo) in the US.
Are you pretty sure all replica watches are higher quality than wenger? Did you read that on the internets? Because don't they use _crude chinese made cases with $20 miyotas?_


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

There seems to be open season on Glycine prices. Many new for good prices on ebay.

Also iguanasell.com


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

Kinda Diggin the Combat with a Nato strap so I thought that I would add a pic.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

*Is that a Green bezel? or Black with some green reflections?*

Sure looks nice... I'm waiting on mine with Blue dial, Orange Bezel from Klepsoo...


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> *Is that a Green bezel? or Black with some green reflections?*
> 
> Sure looks nice... I'm waiting on mine with Blue dial, Orange Bezel from Klepsoo...


Thanks Doug! Green bezel but it often looks black in low light which works good with the black nato. Post pictures if you can when you get the sunburst.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

fredrick said:


> Thanks Doug! Green bezel but it often looks black in low light which works good with the black nato. Post pictures if you can when you get the sunburst.


I nearly picked the same model as yours, then went with the blue sunburst... seeing your beauty just makes me wonder if I made the right choice!

I'll post when it comes...


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

dougiedude said:


> *Is that a Green bezel? or Black with some green reflections?*
> 
> Sure looks nice... I'm waiting on mine with Blue dial, Orange Bezel from Klepsoo...


I ordered the same and got a very happy email today.

We have contacted the official manufacturer soliciting your order. They confirm they are going to dispatch your Glycine watch at the beginning of next week. Hence, we have the pleasure to assure you it will arrive to us in about 4/5 business days. As soon as it arrives we will immediately dispatch it and you will receive your shipment's tracking number.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I had wanted an Airman 18 for quite a while. So, I am glad the discount existed long enough for me to jump in. Now I wait for the confirmation, it appears that they didn't have that watch in stock when I purchased it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> And to think, all I ever wanted was to know if anyone had ordered from them before...


Kinda like, stop and ask for directions in Oklahoma, and next thing you know, you wake up in Miami with your pants missing! :-D


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Dre said:


> I ordered the same and got a very happy email today.
> 
> We have contacted the official manufacturer soliciting your order. They confirm they are going to dispatch your Glycine watch at the beginning of next week. Hence, we have the pleasure to assure you it will arrive to us in about 4/5 business days. As soon as it arrives we will immediately dispatch it and you will receive your shipment's tracking number.


Great news Dre! I think you will really like it. It's my favorite in the bunch, and the color combo in conjunction with the dial is mesmerizing :-! I'll look forward to your pics & thoughts.

RD


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Dre said:


> I ordered the same and got a very happy email today.
> 
> We have contacted the official manufacturer soliciting your order. They confirm they are going to dispatch your Glycine watch at the beginning of next week. Hence, we have the pleasure to assure you it will arrive to us in about 4/5 business days. As soon as it arrives we will immediately dispatch it and you will receive your shipment's tracking number.


That's great news! I hope I get that e-mail, too, shortly. I ordered mine 3 days ago..

So there's lotsa love for the blue sunburst amongst WIS's here... that's good news, too!


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> That's great news! I hope I get that e-mail, too, shortly. I ordered mine 3 days ago..
> 
> So there's lotsa love for the blue sunburst amongst WIS's here... that's good news, too!


I really don't think that there is a bad choice in choosing any of the versions! I am surprised that more manufacturers don't create more than just a couple versions of a model.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I love this thread!


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Riddim Driven said:


> Great news Dre! I think you will really like it. It's my favorite in the bunch, and the color combo in conjunction with the dial is mesmerizing :-! I'll look forward to your pics & thoughts.


Agreed, I'm looking forward to this one. It'll be an interesting comparison, this one, the Aramar Arctic Ocean and my blue C60. It's turning into quite the blue dial diver bonanza!



dougiedude said:


> That's great news! I hope I get that e-mail, too, shortly. I ordered mine 3 days ago..
> 
> So there's lotsa love for the blue sunburst amongst WIS's here... that's good news, too!


Hopefully you won't have to be as patient as me - I ordered mine 1/2/2014. Then again, I've been waiting for the Aramar for far longer.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I ordered mine on 12/30... They still haven't emailed me saying that they had received the watch...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Custom said:


> I ordered mine on 12/30... They still haven't emailed me saying that they had received the watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's way after the 15-20 days they're showing on their site, have you tried to contact them for an update?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

kelt06 said:


> *Robotaz*...his rude and unwarranted name calling.
> 
> Who could be dumb enough...


LOL! Brilliant.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

monza06 said:


> That's way after the 15-20 days they're showing on their site, have you tried to contact them for an update?


I emailed them on the 15 day mark, their reply was Glycine was out of the office for the Christmas holiday from Christmas till Jan. 15.

Then they gave me a new timeframe as of Feb.1; 15-20 days...

So I am looking at another few weeks till they get the watch from Glycine and then another week for them to ship it out and for it to arrive at my door.

I will be lucky to see it late February. AND I am sure it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Driller (May 14, 2007)

Dre said:


> Agreed, I'm looking forward to this one. It'll be an interesting comparison, this one, the Aramar Arctic Ocean and my blue C60. It's turning into quite the blue dial diver bonanza!
> 
> Hopefully you won't have to be as patient as me - I ordered mine 1/2/2014. Then again, I've been waiting for the Aramar for far longer.


Hmmmm. I also ordered my blue/orange combo on January 2nd. Still no letter for me yet.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Driller said:


> Hmmmm. I also ordered my blue/orange combo on January 2nd. Still no letter for me yet.


You must have hit that half-a-month holiday after X-mas at Glycine, I ordered this just last week and armed myself with alotta patience, but every time I look at it I wish the days start going faster :-d


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Funny thing is their site shows the model I ordered as "in stock", and has for the past week (denoted by the green check mark as opposed to a calendar page). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## multiverse (Sep 8, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just ordered the blue/orange combat sub on bracelet for $533. Was taking it in and out of the cart for three days before finally pulling the trigger, now I can hardly wait to see it on my wrist. Thanks to all who've contributed to this thread.


Unbelievable... It's now $819, in about a month after your purchase and it is claimed to be 15% off. Very strange...

PS. Oh, I see now what has happened. Well, good luck to Glycine with 800+ for Subs...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

multiverse said:


> Unbelievable... It's now $819, in about a month after your purchase and it is claimed to be 15% off. Very strange...
> 
> PS. Oh, I see now what has happened. Well, good luck to Glycine with 800+ for Subs...


Well, just because we got spoiled by Klespoo ,thinking that Glycines go for 400-500 bucks, doesn't mean that they are not worth $800+, except for Iguanasell on Ebay, everybody else sells them for even more than that.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

monza06 said:


> You must have hit that half-a-month holiday after X-mas at Glycine, I ordered this just last week and armed myself with alotta patience, but every time I look at it I wish the days start going faster :-d


This is a wicked nice timepiece. Why o why did i see this now????
Want
Want
Want....


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Keep an eye on the sales forum. I'm willing to bet a few will go up as they trickle in from klepsoo. 

Might have to pay the seller a profit unless they are willing to slick out of their purchase. 

Lots of people bought combats cause they were good deals, not cause they knew they wanted one. Not all will like or keep them is my guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## multiverse (Sep 8, 2012)

monza06 said:


> Well, just because we got spoiled by Klespoo ,thinking that Glycines go for 400-500 bucks, doesn't mean that they are not worth $800+, except for Iguanasell on Ebay, everybody else sells them for even more than that.


There are two sides here - sellers and buyers. A standard 2824-2 movement based watch for 800+ (before taxes, custom duties, etc)? Yep, sellers have rights to suggest even higher price. Will, for instance, I, as a watch enthusiast, purchase such a timepiece for $800+ and higher? Nope. From my point of view (quality/price, etc) it does not really make sense (also, with all taxes/duties it'll get to $1000+). Though, it's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Ginner (Feb 8, 2008)

Custom said:


> Keep an eye on the sales forum. I'm willing to bet a few will go up as they trickle in from klepsoo.
> 
> Might have to pay the seller a profit unless they are willing to slick out of their purchase.
> 
> ...


So true. I just bought a Combat (Green) which was a Klepsoo purchase and got it at a reasonable price...a lot better than the $900+ Klepsoo is asking now - that's for sure!


----------



## roshichris (Apr 3, 2013)

So klepsoo took back my faulty sub no questions asked (loose bezel, see earlier post), and allowed me to choose any model to replace it (at the original low prices) or have a full refund. They also explained that Glycine had recently forced them to increase their prices to fall more in line with AD prices. 
I think that a quality control issue such as I had can be completely forgiven given the excellent customer service.
I'm just waiting for my replacement now


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Yeah everything seems like Klepsoo I's a nice place to shop.. But Glycine is calling the shots if they want to sell them 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

For those of you still waiting to hear from Klepsoo, stay strong! I got a shipping notice Monday, and the watch arrived today.

More first impressions likely tomorrow, I quite literally just got to opening the box and looking at it. Looks great, love how it drapes over the wrist with it's curved lugs. And I'm over the moon happy with how thin the watch is!


----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Mine arrived today...









Sent from the Starship Enterprise


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations on your watches, I'm currently in my 15th day of waiting so hopefully will post mine if it arrives some time next week.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

My blue dial/orange bezel arrived today! Actually it arrived yesterday but I was not home for the signature. Beautiful watch! The crystal cover was a bear to get off. I think it was made to protect the tiles on the space shuttle or something.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

KMCMax said:


> My blue dial/orange bezel arrived today! Actually it arrived yesterday but I was not home for the signature. Beautiful watch! The crystal cover was a bear to get off. I think it was made to protect the tiles on the space shuttle or something.


Duhhhh! That's the AR coating. LOL.


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Duhhhh! That's the AR coating. LOL.


Roh roh 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairfield (Oct 12, 2007)

My Combat Sub came today. I have been looking at this Glycine for years. I am very happy with it.


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

HelloNasty1 said:


> Duhhhh! That's the AR coating. LOL.


See here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-s...ticipated-arrival-rhymes-shmycine-987755.html

lol


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

KMCMax said:


> See here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-s...ticipated-arrival-rhymes-shmycine-987755.html
> 
> lol


Thanks for sharing the thread link. Makes me want to search, find, and read some other posts by 'Professor Docvail'...:-d

And, BTW, I am starting week 3 of my wait for a 'hermetically-sealed' Orange/Blue NASA watch... thanks for a thorough 'heads up'!:-!


----------



## KMCMax (Aug 20, 2013)

dougiedude said:


> Thanks for sharing the thread link. Makes me want to search, find, and read some other posts by 'Professor Docvail'...:-d
> 
> And, BTW, I am starting week 3 of my wait for a 'hermetically-sealed' Orange/Blue NASA watch... thanks for a thorough 'heads up'!:-!


At least a couple times I've thought I saw a scratch on a watch and it turned out the plastic was still on it. One I had for months and noticed that caseback was all scuffed up. How did that happen? Der, still had the plastic cover on it.


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

It makes me wonder how many people have returned watches thinking that their bezel was broken (not realizing hard to see protective plastic was sealing the crystal/bezel). :-o

Actually the bezel is real tight for the first turn or two before it breaks in to a perfect tension.... Uh... after you remove the plastic that is.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

KMCMax said:


> At least a couple times I've thought I saw a scratch on a watch and it turned out the plastic was still on it. One I had for months and noticed that caseback was all scuffed up. How did that happen? Der, still had the plastic cover on it.


Hah, I did the same thing. First tried to rotate the bezel and it wouldn't turn. Then I peeled the 2 protective screen covers off and it spun. Then I thought I saw some weirdness on the caseback. Only to see that there was another protector there. Think there was a total of 4 on there, and a well wrapped bracelet.

I do like that they were there though - the watch, when it arrived, had slipped off the pillow and was loose in the box. No damage or issues though because of the thorough protective wrapping.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

fredrick said:


> It makes me wonder how many people have returned watches thinking that their bezel was broken (not realizing hard to see protective plastic was sealing the crystal/bezel). :-o
> 
> Actually the bezel is real tight for the first turn or two before it breaks in to a perfect tension.... Uh... after you remove the plastic that is.


Lovin' the green bezel; this was my second choice; wonder how the green bezel would look with the sunburst blue dial?


----------



## fredrick (Oct 3, 2012)

dougiedude said:


> Lovin' the green bezel; this was my second choice; wonder how the green bezel would look with the sunburst blue dial?


It would look custom for sure! I would think that a bezel could be had from the manufacturer or service location but hard to tell the price point. May have been cheaper and easier to get two subs at the "mega deal" and do a swap.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I ordered on Janurary 29th (shortly before the end of the 'sale') and got this today


> I inform you that we solicited your article Glycine by the manufacturer and they assured that we will receive it in 10/12 days.


Now to be fair, I did order a less common model, the Airman 18. So, I hope to be showing it off in about a month.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hasaf said:


> I ordered on Janurary 29th (shortly before the end of the 'sale') and got this today
> 
> Now to be fair, I did order a less common model, the Airman 18. So, I hope to be showing it off in about a month.


So it looks like it takes alot more than the 15-20 days they advertise, I ordered on Feb 4 and still haven't received any updates.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

monza06 said:


> So it looks like it takes alot more than the 15-20 days they advertise, I ordered on Feb 4 and still haven't received any updates.


They usually state "15-20 working days" for either Glycine to ship to them, or to send an update. So, in the case of my watch, which was ordered 2 days after yours, I'm at only 15 "working days" so far. I guess you would be at 17 days.

I e-mailed an inquiry earlier today on mine.

They've been very good at responding from my previous experience with them, and from what others have said, so you may wish to do the same...


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Same experience here. I wouldnt buy again. Still waiting!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

dougiedude said:


> They usually state "15-20 working days" for either Glycine to ship to them, or to send an update. So, in the case of my watch, which was ordered 2 days after yours, I'm at only 15 "working days" so far. I guess you would be at 17 days.
> 
> I e-mailed an inquiry earlier today on mine.
> 
> They've been very good at responding from my previous experience with them, and from what others have said, so you may wish to do the same...


Yeah, at least communication has been great, I was told to wait another 10 business days before shipping, I guess the long wait is the price we pay for the low prices they offer. But they should say 25-30 days on the website then.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I ordered mine on December 29th. Still waiting.. Maybe March will be my month!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Communication is prompt but it is the same- we have solicited your watch, blah blah!


----------



## Driller (May 14, 2007)

I ordered my blue/orange combat sub on January 2nd and I just received it on February 21st. Looks great and is in perfect working order. That wait was tough.


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it only me or the prices has gone up a lot on the page?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

It has.. Glycine was not happy about them selling it way under every one else's prices :-( 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

I was about to get one even opened a new thread longines vs glycine seems longines is the way I'll edit the thread and close it


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

After one month, they tell me they cannot get the watch and keep on asking me to choose something else even though I repeatedly asked to refund money. Keep on saying we give you a few more days to choose from website! 
I would NEVER EVER consider buying from here. Dont remember how I paid but if it was PP, will file a dispute.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

rajenmaniar said:


> After one month, they tell me they cannot get the watch and keep on asking me to choose something else even though I repeatedly asked to refund money. Keep on saying we give you a few more days to choose from website!
> I would NEVER EVER consider buying from here. Dont remember how I paid but if it was PP, will file a dispute.


 If not PP, contact your credit card company... Let us know how this turns out.


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Now, they are offering discounts on other watches on the site but no talk of refunding money.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Ordered end of december and now today I got an email saying that my order will ship in 4-5 days. 

Excited to finally see my combat!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## correcaminos (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm waiting for an Airman I ordered in late January. It's been 5 or 6 weeks and can barely stand it anymore. I hope to get the email next week.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Custom said:


> Ordered end of december and now today I got an email saying that my order will ship in 4-5 days.
> 
> Excited to finally see my combat!!


Same here!



> I am pleased to inform you that the manufacturer has confirmed us that on Wednesay we will receive the Glycine model you desired.
> 
> We are glad to inform you that in 4/5 business days you will receive an e-mail with the package's tracking number.
> 
> Please feel free to contact us for any further information.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It was well worth the wait for me. Hang in there guys.









...hideous Tapatalk


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Eventually, they were able to get the watch and shipped it Fed Ex International priority and gave a small refund for the hassles.
Just wanted to update.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

rajenmaniar said:


> Eventually, they were able to get the watch and shipped it Fed Ex International priority and gave a small refund for the hassles.
> Just wanted to update.


That's good news rajenmaniar.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Me too! Mine was out of stock 5 weeks ago, but tracking shows a delivery any day now. 

Excellent CS/communication from Klepsoo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

At long last my combat will arrive tomorrow! Just over 2.5 months from the order date. I'm excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Its here! Took out 3 links in the bracelet and it fits just perfect. I can't be happier!


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

Mine has been stuck in customs for several days. First they (fed-ex) needed me to agree to pay the duty, no problem, then they needed pictures of my passport, then they needed pictures of *ALL* visas and entry stamps, then the picture of my passport was not clear enough and I needed to send them another one. Now they need *PROOF* that it is not for resale (how on earth do you prove something like that?).

To top that, the phone number for fed-ex never gets answered and the "supervisors" phone number gives me a recording that it has been changed. This is no longer a probelm with Klepsoo, it is now on fed-ex. At least I have evidence that Fed-ex has it, I have already waited a couple of months, if fed-ex cannot deliver it I will declare it lost and try for a refund.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Hasaf said:


> Mine has been stuck in customs for several days. First they (fed-ex) needed me to agree to pay the duty, no problem, then they needed pictures of my passport, then they needed pictures of *ALL* visas and entry stamps, then the picture of my passport was not clear enough and I needed to send them another one. Now they need *PROOF* that it is not for resale (how on earth do you prove something like that?).
> 
> To top that, the phone number for fed-ex never gets answered and the "supervisors" phone number gives me a recording that it has been changed. This is no longer a probelm with Klepsoo, it is now on fed-ex. At least I have evidence that Fed-ex has it, I have already waited a couple of months, if fed-ex cannot deliver it I will declare it lost and try for a refund.


Oh my that is lame.. Where do you live? :-/ but good luck getting it soon man!

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hasaf said:


> Mine has been stuck in customs for several days. First they (fed-ex) needed me to agree to pay the duty, no problem, then they needed pictures of my passport, then they needed pictures of *ALL* visas and entry stamps, then the picture of my passport was not clear enough and I needed to send them another one. Now they need *PROOF* that it is not for resale (how on earth do you prove something like that?).
> 
> To top that, the phone number for fed-ex never gets answered and the "supervisors" phone number gives me a recording that it has been changed. This is no longer a probelm with Klepsoo, it is now on fed-ex. At least I have evidence that Fed-ex has it, I have already waited a couple of months, if fed-ex cannot deliver it I will declare it lost and try for a refund.


That is so frustrating. I hope some FedEx guy is not wearing your watch as we speak. I hope you receive it soon.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Custom said:


> View attachment 1423202
> 
> 
> Its here! Took out 3 links in the bracelet and it fits just perfect. I can't be happier!


Congratulations on your watch, but having to wait 2.5 months for this is ridiculous, I'm in my 1.5 month wait so far and my patience is growing very thin, I realize it's probably not their fault, but at least they should advertize the real 40-60 days instead of the 15-20 on their website :-(


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I bet other ADs, privy to this site, made a complaint to headquarters. Therefore, the price increase. I was lucky to get in when the prices were more than reasonable. ;-)


----------



## roshichris (Apr 3, 2013)

My new sub finally arrived yesterday , nearly two months after I asked for the replacement. It's the same model as Custom's above, and I absolutely love it! I originally bought a different model (metal bezel, rubber strap) but the bezel was faulty so I sent it back. Klepsoo offered me a refund, replacement same model or another model. I paid a bit more and chose the black bezel / bracelet version. So glad I did change, it's so much nicer. Weightier in a good way with the bracelet, and it's a nice bracelet, and the black bezel looks much nicer than the metal one.

I have to say about Klepsoo that although the wait time is long, the customer service was excellent at every point, for me at least. And I saved about £350! For that saving I can wait a couple of months.

Also I noticed that since Glycine came down on Klepsoo they've started filling out the certificate of authenticity thingy properly. My first arrival (the faulty one) just had a glycine stamp, my new one has the seller's info put on as well. Does this mean that Klepsoo weren't an AD before, but now they are?

Cheers


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

*Just picked up my Combat Sub* a few hours ago from the FedEx office, as I was out of town when it arrived 6 days ago.

I ordered mine Feb 6, changed the order to one with the strap (out of stock) instead of bracelet, a week later, and it arrived here March 17. Not too bad if one has patience... I was a repeat customer, so they worked with me on the price...:-!

I love it! It's more beautiful in person than I had envisioned in the pics:


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

I must also add, that the way light plays with the blue dial in different environments and at different angles is really cool. To me, the orange bezel combined with the changing blues in the dial reminds me of the sun as it meets the ocean. 

I'm not sure that a dive watch gets any more beautiful than this!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dougiedude said:


> I must also add, that the way light plays with the blue dial in different environments and at different angles is really cool. To me, the orange bezel combined with the changing blues in the dial reminds me of the sun as it meets the ocean.
> 
> I'm not sure that a dive watch gets any more beautiful than this!


OK no more beer for you tonight!


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

julywest said:


> OK no more beer for you tonight!


You have a good point.

Maybe the 14 days of sun, wind, and waves I just finished has influenced my judgement a bit! :-d


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dougiedude said:


> You have a good point.
> 
> Maybe the 14 days of sun, wind, and waves I just finished has influenced my judgement a bit! :-d


cool where were u?


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Margarita Island, north coast of Venezuela, for kite-surfing!

Came home just hours before FedEx said they would have to send the watch back to Italy. They will only keep a package for 5 business days...


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

dougiedude said:


> Margarita Island, north coast of Venezuela, for kite-surfing!
> 
> Came home just hours before FedEx said they would have to send the watch back to Italy. They will only keep a package for 5 business days...


close call... sounds like fun place.. shame you didnt have watch with you


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

Here are some strap options I have in the old watch box. Lots of them look good IMO on my new Combat!

I am very torn between a few, though I think I prefer the watch on the bracelet simply for the way it feels.

Which one do you prefer?

Combat Sub - a set on Flickr

1. Bracelet (the way it came)
2. Black Nato
3. Orange Nato
4. Grey Zulu
5. Black Leather with bronze stitching


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

julywest said:


> close call... sounds like fun place.. shame you didnt have watch with you


Yes, I'm just happy I made it home in time to get it. It will be great to have on the beach the next time I'm there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

Custom said:


> Here are some strap options I have in the old watch box. Lots of them look good IMO on my new Combat!
> 
> I am very torn between a few, though I think I prefer the watch on the bracelet simply for the way it feels.
> 
> ...


i like the solid look of the bracelet, but the orange NATO looks pretty striking.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Custom said:


> Here are some strap options I have in the old watch box. Lots of them look good IMO on my new Combat!
> 
> I am very torn between a few, though I think I prefer the watch on the bracelet simply for the way it feels.
> 
> ...


I, too, like the Orange Nato, and I don't normally like Nato's... great contrast between the black and the orange.

All are good choices IMO, however.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Custom said:


> Here are some strap options I have in the old watch box. Lots of them look good IMO on my new Combat!
> 
> I am very torn between a few, though I think I prefer the watch on the bracelet simply for the way it feels.
> 
> ...


1


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

dougiedude said:


> I must also add, that the way light plays with the blue dial in different environments and at different angles is really cool. To me, the orange bezel combined with the changing blues in the dial reminds me of the sun as it meets the ocean.
> 
> I'm not sure that a dive watch gets any more beautiful than this!


Agreed, the metalic blue dial on this watch is truly spectacular to look at. Every time you look at it it's different shades of blue. Between that and the thin profile of the watch it's rapidly becoming one of my favorite watches.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

Custom said:


> Here are some strap options I have in the old watch box. Lots of them look good IMO on my new Combat!
> 
> I am very torn between a few, though I think I prefer the watch on the bracelet simply for the way it feels.
> 
> ...


I'm very partial to leather, so of the options you've posted I'd pick the black leather strap. Really sharp strap, like the contrasting stitching.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

dougiedude said:


> *Just picked up my Combat Sub* a few hours ago from the FedEx office, as I was out of town when it arrived 6 days ago.
> 
> I ordered mine Feb 6, changed the order to one with the strap (out of stock) instead of bracelet, a week later, and it arrived here March 17. Not too bad if one has patience... I was a repeat customer, so they worked with me on the price...:-!
> 
> I love it! It's more beautiful in person than I had envisioned in the pics:


How is the rubber band, is it stiff or bends around the wrist nicely? 
I ordered mine on rubber a few days before you and I'm still waiting, I also have a planned trip to an island in the beautiful Caribbean sea a few weeks from now but I'm afraid my new watch won't be coming with me :-(


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

monza06 said:


> How is the rubber band, is it stiff or bends around the wrist nicely?
> I ordered mine on rubber a few days before you and I'm still waiting, I also have a planned trip to an island in the beautiful Caribbean sea a few weeks from now but I'm afraid my new watch won't be coming with me :-(


The rubber is a nice color, and looks very nice, but it is somewhat stiff; I noticed it's thicker rubber than my blue Hirsch pure, which is a more comfortable strap. I'm hoping it will soften with wear, but if not, I might try the "curled-up-in-a-cup-of-hot-water" trick.

Has Klepsoo told you it's on the way to them yet? Once they told me that, it was here in about 5 working days... most of my wait was just them waiting for Glycine to send it out to them...

Don't forget to send pics, especially if you get to take it to the islands!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

dougiedude said:


> The rubber is a nice color, and looks very nice, but it is somewhat stiff; I noticed it's thicker rubber than my blue Hirsch pure, which is a more comfortable strap. I'm hoping it will soften with wear, but if not, I might try the "curled-up-in-a-cup-of-hot-water" trick.
> 
> Has Klepsoo told you it's on the way to them yet? Once they told me that, it was here in about 5 working days... most of my wait was just them waiting for Glycine to send it out to them...
> 
> Don't forget to send pics, especially if you get to take it to the islands!


First they told me about 10 more days for Glycine to deliver to them, then after they were up, I was told to wait another week or so....we'll see, I can't wait to take pics of this thing myself too  Already bought an extra leather strap for it...


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

My airman 18 arrived today. Paid for on 28 Jan, arrived 26 Mar; so, it was just under two months. I am definitely glad I went for the 18 instead of the 22.

The taxes came to 1,600元 RMB ($260 USD). The first thing I did was to change out the strap. I suspect this one will be on my wrist for several years.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine has finally arrived too, after almost 2 months ! I liked it alot, the pleasant surprise was the lume, not as faint as others describe it, you can see all dots clearly, not Seiko monster of course, but still very good as long as you charge it for a few seconds. The not so pleasant surprise however, was that the strap is indeed too stiff, specifically the first inch from the lugs, can hardly bend and coupled with the hard to lock buckle, the strap is practically unwearable, I really love the way it looks and smells  but it sits very clumsily on the wrist and is either too tight or too lose; thankfully, I switched the buckle for a generic deployant that I have from another strap and the problem was mostly fixed.

Overall, the watch feels richer than the pre-increased price I paid for it suggests,the gold accent is not at all intrusive or vulgar, complements the brown bezel perfectly IMO; it's running +10 sec/day, which is average for this movement, bezel clicks nicely with crisp rotation and ticking noise must be the quietest from all my autos that I have. I already have 2 alternative straps waiting to take their turn on this puppy, but the rubber gives it some very wicked all-black look and will stay for awhile


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Beautiful, Monza. 

I loved my Golden Eye so much, I had to order the Orange/Blue, too.

Is it my imagination, or do your numbers also sit high in the date window like mine (Orng/Blue)? I didn't mention that about mine in my recent post, but it IS a niggly concern...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

dougiedude said:


> Beautiful, Monza.
> 
> I loved my Golden Eye so much, I had to order the Orange/Blue, too.
> 
> Is it my imagination, or do your numbers also sit high in the date window like mine (Orng/Blue)? I didn't mention that about mine in my recent post, but it IS a niggly concern...


Thanks, dougiedude

You know, you must have a very sharp eye ;-) I had to zoom in really close on my pics to see that you're right,it's off center a bit higher but I haven't noticed so far, because the date window and the dial are all black and even now when I look at the watch, the number still appears to be in the middle. Well, but I have to say, the date changes only 20 sec after 12 oclock, which is the closest I've seen so far in a watch.


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

monza06 said:


> Thanks, dougiedude
> 
> You know, you must have a very sharp eye ;-) I had to zoom in really close on my pics to see that you're right,it's off center a bit higher but I haven't noticed so far, because the date window and the dial are all black and even now when I look at the watch, the number still appears to be in the middle. Well, but I have to say, the date changes only 20 sec after 12 oclock, which is the closest I've seen so far in a watch.


Yes I agree with you, it's a very impressive date change at midnight sharp!

The GoldenEye certainly has the advantage of having the same color background in the date window as the dial, so in number alignment issue isn't such a big deal. However, with the orange and blue one, I noticed the number alignment issue right away. I think I'll just have to live with it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

On Monday I ordered an Incursore 46mm auto 200m which was shown as being in stock, and got a FedEx shipping notification on Tuesday. So far so good!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

karwath said:


> On Monday I ordered an Incursore 46mm auto 200m which was shown as being in stock, and got a FedEx shipping notification on Tuesday. So far so good!


Wow! FedEx shows it is delivered at my office Thursday morning just a few days from ordering it. Italy to USA point to point in 3-4 days?! That is amazing. Too bad I am out of the office today. Maybe I will stop by this evening to pick it up!


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Couldn't wait, here are a few quick iPhone pics. No need to remove links from the bracelet, just used the fine adjustment on the clasp.


----------



## soulbazz (Jan 11, 2013)

karwath said:


> Couldn't wait, here are a few quick iPhone pics. No need to remove links from the bracelet, just used the fine adjustment on the clasp.


I like that dial a lot! Congrats on the new watch, she's a beauty!


----------



## ABC_nor (Oct 9, 2013)

Hello everyone! This is my first post here... I followed this thread since January, and finally purchased the "Combat Sub Specials" 3863.34C6-LB7BH. Since I had purchased from Klepsoo once before I got the watch for the discount price even though I they had raised the price the week before. Great service!

Anyway, my brother also liked the Glycine so he purchased the Combat 6 Automatic (43 mm). Pics of both watches:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

ABC_nor said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here... I followed this thread since January, and finally purchased the "Combat Sub Specials" 3863.34C6-LB7BH. Since I had purchased from Klepsoo once before I got the watch for the discount price even though I they had raised the price the week before. Great service!
> 
> Anyway, my brother also liked the Glycine so he purchased the Combat 6 Automatic (43 mm).


Congrats of your first post.. and an impressive one, at that!

I was a two-time customer also, and they gave me the old price, too, on the second one.

Here's mine:


----------



## eaglesOfTheTown (Jun 25, 2013)

ABC_nor said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here... I followed this thread since January, and finally purchased the "Combat Sub Specials" 3863.34C6-LB7BH. Since I had purchased from Klepsoo once before I got the watch for the discount price even though I they had raised the price the week before. Great service!
> 
> Anyway, my brother also liked the Glycine so he purchased the Combat 6 Automatic (43 mm). Pics of both watches:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would definitely get one if I was able to get it for the discount price. Good pick.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

eaglesOfTheTown said:


> I would definitely get one if I was able to get it for the discount price. Good pick.


Yeah I'm pretty sure too

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## iMatthew (Oct 22, 2013)

For those, like me, who missed out on the great Klepsoo prices from when this thread started until a few moths ago, Touch of Modern is having a sale on 18 Glycine watches, including a selection of Combat and Combat Sub, several Airman and a few others-- at prices a bit below current Klepsoo levels for most models. See: https://touchofmodern.com/sales/glycine-6f41009e-ca03-44ba-bbf3-a50563bf68e9


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

Got an email from Klepsoo stating that they are reverting to their Italian pricelist. Great opportunity for those that missed out the first time. Good luck! 

I love my Goldeneye and would buy another combat sub if I could.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> Got an email from Klepsoo stating that they are reverting to their Italian pricelist. Great opportunity for those that missed out the first time. Good luck!
> 
> I love my Goldeneye and would buy another combat sub if I could.


Uh.. That sucks :-D I kinda put them out of the system.. But let's see!

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

whoa said:


> Uh.. That sucks :-D I kinda put them out of the system.. But let's see!
> 
> .:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


I just looked at their website and it doesn't look like the prices have been changed yet. I don't have a horse in the race so I'm content to wait a few days and see what happens.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

dsbe90 said:


> I just looked at their website and it doesn't look like the prices have been changed yet. I don't have a horse in the race so I'm content to wait a few days and see what happens.


Yeah I just checked too!

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The prices aren't as low as they were.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

No.. Weren't they around 550??

.:sent using stone, scissors and the occasional paper:.


----------



## jwicaksana (Jul 12, 2011)

Do we have to register to see the low price?


----------



## socal858 (Oct 7, 2013)

jwicaksana said:


> Do we have to register to see the low price?


The price doesnt change when you register.

I think their recent prices were more in line with other AD's like gnomon and watchmann; their current prices seem about 20% less. not as much of a smokin deal like the previous one but good nonetheless


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

socal858 said:


> The price doesnt change when you register.
> 
> I think their recent prices were more in line with other AD's like gnomon and watchmann; their current prices seem about 20% less. not as much of a smokin deal like the previous one but good nonetheless


Thus far, prices on the website are not as low as they were in December.

Here is the email:

"Dear (my name), 
We are pleased to inform you that for a limited time the prices of the Glycine watches will be lowered significantly as we will apply the official Italian pricelist.

We look forward to have you as a customer again and remain at your disposal for any further information."

Maybe Italian pricelist means less than retail but not as low as they were.

Maybe it's for previous customers and you have to email them directly.


----------



## MITVPHD (Feb 24, 2014)

I just wanted to express my complete satisfaction with Klepsoo. I ordered a Combat sub SS bracelet, at current US prices from their website 3Jun. I shipped from stock later that same day and arrived today 5Jun via Fedex. Totally factory fresh, in total new watch plastic, beautiful and delivered without shipping or US duties. Klepsoo was entirely professional and kept me well informed via email. Fit the bracelet in a few minutes and wearing it proudly.

Just hoping all goes well with my specific watch. It would be great if I never needed the factory warranty.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

MITVPHD said:


> Totally factory fresh, in total new watch plastic, beautiful and delivered without shipping or US duties...


Yeah, they get the watches straight from the factory I was told a few times, but don't worry about the duties , you'll get a proper bill from Fedex shortly , nothing to worry about, mine was $24 but some people were billed more, don't know what formula they use.


----------



## MITVPHD (Feb 24, 2014)

Hats off to monza06, I never ordered directly from an EU website and today can confirm that my duty bill arrived from FEDEX, $46. Added to the purchase price it still represents a discount and less than posted used in the sales column. I think certain Glycine models may be available cheaper from Arizona (a WUS advertiser) for US customer. I am still satisfied by Klepsoo responsiveness and overall price with duty $780.


----------



## correcaminos (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm delighted with my Airman. It took 3-4 months to get it but communications were good and once the watch was available they shipped it quickly and it was everything I expected.


----------



## bravefencerken (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am a new member. I just got a Combat Sub from klepsoo.com. It took a month with a lot of prompting on my end. There is a currently a discount offered there I wish I received o|, if anyone on this thread is still looking to get a Glycine. I put mine on an all black 5 ring nato strap.


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I bought an Airman base 22 for $1000 last December, then in February I bought a combat Sub and this month I ordered a Combat 6. Because I bought the airman at such a deep discount they have honored a similar pricing scheme on my other 2 purchases. I got my combat 6 for $530 shipped on a bracelet. Normal discounted price is $612


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75 (Aug 26, 2014)

so klepsoo dot is legit ?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Very much.. 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks like the deals are back, sort of, not as discounted as in the winter, but still a Combat sub without a steel bracelet is less than $600 now


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

at 530 euros I do not see any deal, almost every AD In italy can match that price... I got mine sub combat rubber band a couple of months ago for 450€


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I wrote them a few months ago and was offered a further 10-15% off.. So might try that! 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Casanova Jr. said:


> at 530 euros I do not see any deal, almost every AD In italy can match that price... I got mine sub combat rubber band a couple of months ago for 450€


I don't know, you must be looking at european pricing, the Sub on rubber is shown for 580 USD, which is indeed 450 EU, still better than the $700 and above they were asking before, and about the same as what people are asking for it in the sales forum .


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

I see for the combat on rubber 530 euros /683 usd (klepsoo website), not quite your prices... At this price is not a deal but if you see 450 euros that change eveything


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Thought it was worth bumping this since Klepsoo prices seem to be approaching the original deals again. Combat Subs with rubber strap are ~$531, the bracelet versions ~$600.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Thought it was worth bumping this since Klepsoo prices seem to be approaching the original deals again. Combat Subs with rubber strap are ~$531, the bracelet versions ~$600.


Where are you getting those prices? I just checked: Combat subs with bracelet are USD$800. Do tell.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Seriously? That's crazy. Took this screenshot 30 seconds ago:


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

On bracelet I see $812. Is it possible you have a cached browser image that is out of date?


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> On bracelet I see $812. Is it possible you have a cached browser image that is out of date?
> 
> View attachment 1914290


Those are the same prices I see, in USD. Why is it showing cheaper prices for other people?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> On bracelet I see $812. Is it possible you have a cached browser image that is out of date?


Nope. Just added one to my cart:


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

I see the lower prices, too, FWIW, and I'm in the US. Could it be that it shows the lower prices for people who have previously registered, and/or have previously purchased? I fit into both categories.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

mlcor said:


> I see the lower prices, too, FWIW, and I'm in the US. Could it be that it shows the lower prices for people who have previously registered, and/or have previously purchased? I fit into both categories.


So do I, though I saw these prices before logging in and I bought from Klepsoo many months ago before I started working at the office in which I am currently seeing these prices.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> So do I, though I saw these prices before logging in and I bought from Klepsoo many months ago before I started working at the office in which I am currently seeing these prices.


I bought mine almost a year ago; it would be interesting to see if you see the same higher prices after logging in. If so, then I'm stumped.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

mlcor said:


> I bought mine almost a year ago; it would be interesting to see if you see the same higher prices after logging in. If so, then I'm stumped.


Prices didn't change after I logged in. Am feeling tempted again to get one of these. I had one with the orange chapter ring and I found it a little too loud, but I'm super tempted by these at $600:


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Very strange...not sure why there's a difference, then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm seeing the lower prices while not logged on. They are awfully good deals. I already have 3 glycine watches or I might get another


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Yeah I have ~530 for straps and ~600 for bracelet too.. 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## uclabruin (Oct 17, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Prices didn't change after I logged in. Am feeling tempted again to get one of these. I had one with the orange chapter ring and I found it a little too loud, but I'm super tempted by these at $600:
> 
> View attachment 1914698
> View attachment 1914706


Might spring for the first one myself, but on rubber. BTW anyone have experience with this one?

Glycine Combat Combat Sub Quartz (3913.99-tb99) - Glycine Watches

Only showing up as 291 for me, but I know its quartz


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

After logging in, I have $812.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I had cheap prices.. Logged in and they are cheaper.. 

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Custom (Apr 16, 2012)

I pad $570 for my combat sub on bracelet back when the prices were stunning. This is very very close


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Everyone clear your browser cache.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Everyone clear your browser cache.


edit: Confirmed that these prices only show on a US IP address. Use a proxy, clear your cookies/cache as robotaz mentioned and you will see these prices.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have never registered with Klepsoo, never even been to the website before this morning and I see the ~$600 prices. I notice there is a banner at the bottom that discusses their use of browser cookies. Also noticed the note towards the top that says that registered members get discounts. Hard to imagine lower prices. 

Funny, I wasn't really shopping for a watch but . . .


----------



## samdwich (Jun 13, 2012)

Same question as ever.

But is this watch worth it?


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

Ehh, hey guy's, the OP was from Oct 2013.



> If it seems legit I'm going to pull the trigger immediately.


Just saying.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

black watch said:


> Ehh, hey guy's, the OP was from Oct 2013.
> 
> Just saying.


OP still checks the thread 

I did pull the trigger and it's a fantastic watch. I have since moved on to the Seamaster Pro, but in the price range I would say it is pretty much unbeatable.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

black watch said:


> Ehh, hey guy's, the OP was from Oct 2013.
> 
> Just saying.


Doesn't really matter if the pricing is still current and/or there is still a discrepancy in what prices people are seeing. It makes it an old but still valid thread.


----------



## bbuckbbuck (Jun 16, 2014)

I just pulled the trigger on the Glycine Combat sub green bezel on a bracelet. $601, shipping included at Klepsoo. My CC has been charged; so, the price seems real. Hopefully the watch that comes in the mail is real lol.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

bbuckbbuck said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the Glycine Combat sub green bezel on a bracelet. $601, shipping included at Klepsoo. My CC has been charged; so, the price seems real. Hopefully the watch that comes in the mail is real lol.


Yep, they're real and great for the price IMO. I still love mine, it's on my wrist today:


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

bbuckbbuck said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the Glycine Combat sub green bezel on a bracelet. $601, shipping included at Klepsoo. My CC has been charged; so, the price seems real. Hopefully the watch that comes in the mail is real lol.


Congratulations. Sigh...price showing for Canada is still USD $812. Care to adopt me?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Just ordered this one.


----------



## trinitone (Nov 14, 2014)

I just wanted to chime in and say thanks to all here for sharing your watches and your Klepsoo experiences. This past weekend I ordered from them a Combat 6 43mm auto. They didn't have the exact combo I was looking for so I sent an email inquiring about availability. I got a response from Anna the next day saying it had been added to their site. Wow. This will be my first automatic and will be replacing the Fossil Blue that's been on my wrist for more than 15 years. Now the waiting game begins...


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just ordered this one.
> 
> View attachment 1955506


Could you post some pics?
I haven't seen any real life photos of this model, and I'm trying to choose between it and a Squale 200 Atmo Heritage.
I like the "Black Bay" look of both.
TIA
francobollo


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I am living in Canada and part of the crowd who sees 900$ price tag when logging on Klepsoo for a Combat Sub. I tried a lot of tricks to see the US-price, finally tried with a US IP proxy address, it worked fine and I saw 552$USD for the Glycine Combat Sub, 2-tone (blue/gold crown) on the rubber strap. As soon as I added to the cart and entered my canadian address, the price went back up to 900$!!

I contacted the Klepsoo support service (Anna) and she later replied to me and did the transaction manually for this particular model at the US-price of 552$USD. So if you are trying to buy some Glycine watches from this site and having problems with the pricing, don't be afraid to ask them, they'll surely match the price for you!!

This is the model I picked. Will be wrapping this up and putting this under the Christmas tree "From Me, To Me" as I learned yesterday that I likely won't be getting no christmas presents from anybody in my family (long/boring/sad story). Hope it looks nice in person too!

Cheers!


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Will be wrapping this up and putting this under the Christmas tree "From Me, To Me" as I learned yesterday that I likely won't be getting no Christmas presents from anybody in my family (long/boring/sad story).
> Cheers!


Sadly this happens to more people than you could ever imagine.
Have a Very Merry Christmas, and enjoy your "From Me, To Me" present.
francobollo


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

francobollo said:


> Could you post some pics?
> I haven't seen any real life photos of this model, and I'm trying to choose between it and a Squale 200 Atmo Heritage.
> I like the "Black Bay" look of both.
> TIA
> francobollo


Just got my shipping notice. Will post pics when it gets here next week.


----------



## trinitone (Nov 14, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just got my shipping notice. Will post pics when it gets here next week.


Congrats! Got my email this morning. They must have just gotten their shipment from Lowell.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Just got my shipping notice. Will post pics when it gets here next week.


Thanx, look forward to seeing them.
francobollo


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Three days to the States from Italy on an "In Stock" watch. It would have been two but Thanksgiving got in the way.

Everything as expected and I'm very impressed with Klepsoo.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

i got my shipping notice from FedEx a few minutes after I placed the order. One day later the tracking shows the watch is out of Italy (In transit-Somma Lombardo IT), but at the same time, there is a notification of "Clearance Delay-Import" with a location at my local FedEx airport.

It stills shows a december 8 delivery though....

Anybody ever had a Clearance Delay notification from FedEx?

Cheers!

SM


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, then they wouldn't clear it until I filled out and sent a form to them filing myself as an importer. However, very rarely is there not a delay. Sometimes they just can't/don't get to it right away so that's the status they put on it. Sometimes they are inspecting the contents, gathering more information about the shipment or simply scrutinizing the paperwork. 

On a personal note, I really hate FedEx. I have never had a perfect shipment via them. There's always a little hitch or issue. And before I hear how reliable they are I've never had ANY package lost or damaged with ANY carrier. I ship and receive almost 200 packages a year, mostly via USPS in the United States and EMS to/from the world. 

Sorry for the mini rant. I hope you enjoy your watch!


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

As mentioned in another thread, the holiday season can be a slow down and/or they do inspect a certain # of packages.

I have had a previous clearance delay and ultimately had to send paperwork to FedEx and then come to find out that paperwork was already included with the watch so I have no clue why they wanted that. 
I'm not saying that is you situation but they have some wacky stuff going on sometimes but ultimately, your gonna be just fine!

I hope that you love the watch and do post pics when you receive it. 

Eric



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i got my shipping notice from FedEx a few minutes after I placed the order. One day later the tracking shows the watch is out of Italy (In transit-Somma Lombardo IT), but at the same time, there is a notification of "Clearance Delay-Import" with a location at my local FedEx airport.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

FedEx not only has horrible service, they charge recipients for the facilities they have to have in order to compete with USPS and EMS.

I never hear people question why they pay these ridiculous fees to FedEx, but not to EMS or USPS. It's a joke, and a racket.



josiahg52 said:


> Yeah, then they wouldn't clear it until I filled out and sent a form to them filing myself as an importer. However, very rarely is there not a delay. Sometimes they just can't/don't get to it right away so that's the status they put on it. Sometimes they are inspecting the contents, gathering more information about the shipment or simply scrutinizing the paperwork.
> 
> On a personal note, I really hate FedEx. I have never had a perfect shipment via them. There's always a little hitch or issue. And before I hear how reliable they are I've never had ANY package lost or damaged with ANY carrier. I ship and receive almost 200 packages a year, mostly via USPS in the United States and EMS to/from the world.
> 
> Sorry for the mini rant. I hope you enjoy your watch!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

trinitone said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say thanks to all here for sharing your watches and your Klepsoo experiences. This past weekend I ordered from them a Combat 6 43mm auto. They didn't have the exact combo I was looking for so I sent an email inquiring about availability. I got a response from Anna the next day saying it had been added to their site. Wow. This will be my first automatic and will be replacing the Fossil Blue that's been on my wrist for more than 15 years. Now the waiting game begins...


If Glycine makes it, Klepsoo will sell it. If you don't see what you like, ask and they will always add it if it's on Glycine's website.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

EHV said:


> As mentioned in another thread, the holiday season can be a slow down and/or they do inspect a certain # of packages.
> 
> I have had a previous clearance delay and ultimately had to send paperwork to FedEx and then come to find out that paperwork was already included with the watch so I have no clue why they wanted that.
> I'm not saying that is you situation but they have some wacky stuff going on sometimes but ultimately, your gonna be just fine!
> ...


Thanks for the help!!

I'll let them sort it out a few days before panicking, they are still on pace with the projected delivery date. I'll check them closely though.

Fedex is used by Helson/Maranez/Armida, ordered about 5 watches total from HK, always excellent service, 3 days tops from Hk to my doorstep in Canada. Can't imagine they are not able to reproduce this coming out of Europe.

I'll keep you informed and will post pictures when I'll get it. I've ordered a C&B Anchorage leather strap to dress up the watch a bit for the holidays, should look great.

Cheers!


----------



## trinitone (Nov 14, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> If Glycine makes it, Klepsoo will sell it. If you don't see what you like, ask and they will always add it if it's on Glycine's website.


Amen to that. And while the wait for Klepsoo to receive my "custom" order from Lowell/Glycine was painfully slow to me, it was actually very reasonable at about 2 weeks.

I must have also gotten very lucky with FedEx (for once). Mine just landed. Left Klepsoo at 11:00 AM their time yesterday and was delivered at 10:30 this morning my time. I took a quick peek and it is beautiful.

Now, why did I tell myself I would put it under the tree for Christmas? I guess I can always shop for straps in the meantime.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Just a quick update, my Glycine Combat Sub arrived today!! 4 days total from Italy to Canada, this is quite good.

After being dinged by a nice customs bill of 141$ CDN (ouch!!, but this is still a deal at 760$CDN for this watch), I opened the box!! At first I was anxious because this is my first "flat" watch box, I thought the FedEx guy mixed up the packages!!

Quick impressions after 6 hours of use...Comfort is top notch, really sits well on the wrist. Rubber strap is surprisingly good, I wanted this one on rubber to alternate with leather...I was ready to toss the rubber on arrival, but nope, feels soft and comfy on my wrist, smell nice like BC and Iso straps, good stuff. Bezel action is as good as it gets, 2824 smooth as expected and case finish is great for the price point. Only the lume is subpar, although I admit being spoiled by my Seiko, Armida and Helson nuclear powered lume divers. Lume is decent on hands, but really weak on the dial.

Here's a quick crappy cell phone shot,

Cheers!


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Mine arrived last week but just got around to wearing it today. Took off the bracelet and put on a Hadley-Roma croc strap:


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Mine arrived last week but just got around to wearing it today. Took off the bracelet and put on a Hadley-Roma croc strap:
> 
> View attachment 2300642


Beautiful, thanx for the pic.
Your impressions about the Lume?
TIA
francobollo


----------



## dougiedude (Aug 29, 2012)

Lovin' the Red and Black above! Here's mine from Klepsoo:









...and the one I sold (my first from Klepsoo):























next to my Christopher Ward (also sold):


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful Combats, guys. Congratulations!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Just received a new Crown&Buckle Anchorage leather strap to dress up the Combat for the holidays!!

Fits perfectly with the rose-gold bezel and crown and the blue stitching works nicely with the dial...very satisfied!!

Here's a quick shot at my work tonight!!

Cheers!!

Seb


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2014)

This dial is simply stunning, thanks for sharing! :-! Makes me want one so bad..



dougiedude said:


> Lovin' the Red and Black above! Here's mine from Klepsoo:
> 
> View attachment 2301170


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

I currently have this model, which is an indirect (purchased new from a WUS member who didn't like it for some reason) Klepsoo purchase:










Great watch. I really love the low profile and comfortable fit. The face on it I like but it doesn't blow me away.

Klepsoo is showing an extra 5% off today and I've been tempted by the white face version:










I currently have 3 black faced watches and like both Blue and white faces watches so I just pulled the trigger  If I like it as much as I hope, I'll likely list my current Combat Sub. We'll see; either way, you can't beat the current price for these watches!!

The more colorful ones you guys have purchased are really attractive and tempting too, definitely more dressy/classy, but I like to stick with the more conservative ones for some reason...

Anyhow, hope it all works out. It doesn't show it is in stock so I'll be waiting for it I assume.

Cheers


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

looks like there is now free shipping, but the prices have jumped about $300 on the combat subs and $600 on the airman... so it looks like the deals are over again for now. :-(

should have bought 2 days ago when they had an additional 5% off and still had the lower prices. :roll:


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

tylehman said:


> looks like there is now free shipping, but the prices have jumped about $300 on the combat subs and $600 on the airman... so it looks like the deals are over again for now. :-(
> 
> should have bought 2 days ago when they had an additional 5% off and still had the lower prices. :roll:


Hi,

Try to contact them. Tell them you will pay 552$ or 601$ depending on the model, they will most likely adjust the price for you.

This is what I did because I am in Canada and was seeing 900$+ on the Combats...they gave me a lower price instantly.

Cheers!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Yeah my price has risen again  but I did get a offer from them  

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## ddafoe (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, that is a big price increase. The watch I purchased Sunday night jumped from $571 ($601-5%) to $991!
Those are the highest Combat prices I've seen at Klepsoo.

iguanasell has Combats on bracelet in the ~$800 range.


----------



## swe228 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi gang,
I am new to the forum and site but a Glycine fan. First, thank you to ALL OF YOU for sharing your wisdom and experiences! It makes it so much easier for us "newbies" who are trying to make a decision on another Glycine purchase and, yes, I will be ordering a Combat Sub form Klepsoo. I do have a question. Has anyone ordered a metal strap from the strappedfortime.com for their Combat sub? They seem to have a nice selection but I am an amateur when it comes to fit/finish/appearance.
Thank you again to all!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

You don't want the original bracelet?  


-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

swe228 said:


> Hi gang,
> I am new to the forum and site but a Glycine fan. First, thank you to ALL OF YOU for sharing your wisdom and experiences! It makes it so much easier for us "newbies" who are trying to make a decision on another Glycine purchase and, yes, I will be ordering a Combat Sub form Klepsoo. I do have a question. Has anyone ordered a metal strap from the strappedfortime.com for their Combat sub? They seem to have a nice selection but I am an amateur when it comes to fit/finish/appearance.
> Thank you again to all!


I would agree with Whoa - order it with the original bracelet. It fits fabulously on the case, zero play and is quite comfortable. I doubt an aftermarket bracelet would fit as well as the original one.


----------



## swe228 (Jan 10, 2015)

Will do. I thank you and Whoa for your input! Also, the Klepsoo site is FAR TOO TEMPTING.
Best.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

swe228 said:


> Will do. I thank you and Whoa for your input! Also, the Klepsoo site is FAR TOO TEMPTING.
> Best.


Yeah I've been pretty close to buying one myself!









Just with the bracelet.. But a lot of the models are really cool.. So hard to choose ;-)

-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Anyone bought a Glycine from them recently? I got one in last november 2014, tempted to get another one. Look like their prices are way higher than last year..

I bought mine for 530$, but I had to ask for this price because it would show like 760$ since I am in Canada. 

Anybody in the USA can do a price check for me, I'll ask them for the same price afterwards....

Thanks!!

S.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone bought a Glycine from them recently? I got one in last november 2014, tempted to get another one. Look like their prices are way higher than last year..
> 
> ...


No deals now showing in the US. At least double the price you got it for before.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot!!

At 500-600$, I would have considered getting one, but at 1200$ CDN this is way higher than before.

This is a major bummer because I got the 2-tone blue/gold last year but I sold it since then because the gold was not working for me. I would have gotten another one in more standard color (black, blue, regular SS).

Maybe they'll lower their prices in the future, but I guess that Glycine threatened them at some point to stop these discounts.

S.


----------



## KronoZen (Jun 29, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> At 500-600$, I would have considered getting one, but at 1200$ CDN this is way higher than before.
> 
> ...


It seems like prices for go up and down. I've bought a coupe of Glycines from Klepsoo and I've noticed periods of $500-$600 followed by months of $1,200 and then back to $500-$600. Doesn't mean they'll keep it up, but there is a track record of it.

Also seems like prices go down around the holidays, at least they did during the holiday season in 2013 and 2014. Maybe this year the trend will continue.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Holidays are approaching, monitored the Kelpsoo site....

Still around 950-1000$ for a Combat Sub....

I hope they can get some kind of discount sale this year like the previous years..

S.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

There is a Combat on watchrecon for almost the Klepsoo price.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Iguana Sell has some in the 800 range.


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

The way this thread started made me thought Klepsoo's a grey market dealer lol
If the amazing discounts can continue to come and go I'd definately wanna get a Glycine at some point (after my next few planned purchases)

Sidenote, the only (?) brick and motar Glycine AD in Sydney looks like a dump lol


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Glacier said:


> The way this thread started made me thought Klepsoo's a grey market dealer lol
> If the amazing discounts can continue to come and go I'd definately wanna get a Glycine at some point


Let us know what you find, but not holding my breath. Think currency exchange rates have changed the discount situation with Klepsoo.

Even pre-owned Combat Subs have gotten expensive on watchrecon.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Reviving this thread.

Looks like Klepsoo are on fire again and selling the Combat Subs under 600$ like 2 years ago.

However, it looks like you have to ask for the price because it won't show on the site.

Post here if you bought one and got a deal!

S.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool, thanks


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

Probably have to click on the require your special offer link and they'll email you a price


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Nocam said:


> Probably have to click on the require your special offer link and they'll email you a price


Yep, they'll send you a 25% off code to use in the next few days. 
I was tempted.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Are they selling the ones with the eagle/Armani logo, or the old crown logo? According to this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/did-they-update-glycine-combat-sub-recently-2911354.html they changed the branding late last year or early this year!

I'd be tempted if the Canadian dollar wasn't so terrible, but even then the case is beautiful but I find the plain hands and flat dial boring, not to mention glycine is not a champ in the lume dept.. No doubt the quality is there, the two tone red and and the blue models look great!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

M1K3Z0R said:


> Are they selling the ones with the eagle/Armani logo, or the old crown logo? According to this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f18/did-they-update-glycine-combat-sub-recently-2911354.html they changed the branding late last year or early this year!
> 
> I'd be tempted if the Canadian dollar wasn't so terrible, but even then the case is beautiful but I find the plain hands and flat dial boring, not to mention glycine is not a champ in the lume dept.. No doubt the quality is there, the two tone red and and the blue models look great!


Hi,

I had one bought from Klepsoo in late November 2014, it was 2-tone blue & gold on rubber bracelet. I foolishly sold it because I did not bond with it, mostly due to the color I chose. It is one of the watches I regret the most flipping since nothing in my extensive collection replaced it.

You are right that it is a bit boring and the lume is next to non-existent but the quality is obvious when you have one in your hands. I look forward in replacing it with another one at some point. However, the poor $ CAD calmed me a bit regarding imports from Europe.

Cheers!

S.


----------



## hrobi (May 7, 2016)

I think I'm about to pull the trigger on a Glycine Combat Sub 'Vanguard' - 3908.191AT-GD.MB from Klepsoo... as others have mentioned on this thread. the price is ridiculously low!

What offers are you guys getting for your Combat Subs? As an new 2016 'novelty' model, that is yet to be released, I got an offer of 650 Euros...


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

Just arrived today. Couldn't be more pleased. 2 days from Italy.


----------



## hrobi (May 7, 2016)

Ahh that looks amazing!


----------



## hrobi (May 7, 2016)

Just for the record - I asked Klepsoo (Anna) if I could pay 20% now as an initial deposit since the watch I'm after is't in yet, and she said that's fine


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

hrobi said:


> Ahh that looks amazing!


Honestly, the iPhone picture doesn't do it justice. It is really quite beautiful in the flesh. I thought that the Glycine Subs might be a bit boring, but this one is striking.


----------



## dangerarea (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi there. New to Glycine watches. Amazing work on the watches! Been catching up with reading on the watch at various thread. Currently I am pretty attracted to the Airman Double Twelve but the price seems high on the current klepsoo webpage. I know this thread is mainly for combat sub but may I ask what is the old price for the airman double twelve model? Or what is a reasonable price to expect at this point? Appreciate some pointers to help me decide whether to bite the bullet.


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

dangerarea said:


> Hi there. New to Glycine watches. Amazing work on the watches! Been catching up with reading on the watch at various thread. Currently I am pretty attracted to the Airman Double Twelve but the price seems high on the current klepsoo webpage. I know this thread is mainly for combat sub but may I ask what is the old price for the airman double twelve model? Or what is a reasonable price to expect at this point? Appreciate some pointers to help me decide whether to bite the bullet.


In the deals thread in the affordable forum someone got it about a week ago for around $899 I think. I am on my phone so it is not easy for me to find the exact post.

Sent from my LGUS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

dangerarea said:


> Hi there. New to Glycine watches. Amazing work on the watches! Been catching up with reading on the watch at various thread. Currently I am pretty attracted to the Airman Double Twelve but the price seems high on the current klepsoo webpage. I know this thread is mainly for combat sub but may I ask what is the old price for the airman double twelve model? Or what is a reasonable price to expect at this point? Appreciate some pointers to help me decide whether to bite the bullet.


If you contact Klepsoo directly, they will probably offer you a discount on the watch you're interested in.

Certainly worth a try.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been offered $506 for a combat sub shipped to Canada. Still on the fence. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Quicksilver said:


> I have been offered $506 for a combat sub shipped to Canada. Still on the fence.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is the lowest I've seen so far. My special coupon "only" reduced the amount to 522$.

For those who inquired, the Fedex fees and custom bill is 153$ CAD for this shipment!...ouch!

However, my SBDN028 from Higuchi went through without any fees so it kinda evens out!

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Quicksilver said:


> I have been offered $506 for a combat sub shipped to Canada. Still on the fence.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Killer. Bracelet or strap version?


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

smille76 said:


> This is the lowest I've seen so far. My special coupon "only" reduced the amount to 522$.
> 
> For those who inquired, the Fedex fees and custom bill is 153$ CAD for this shipment!...ouch!
> 
> ...


Oh man that kills it for me I think. I know fedex is pretty much a guarantee of customs and tax but that's pretty damn high

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

T-hunter said:


> Killer. Bracelet or strap version?


Bracelet.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Quicksilver said:


> Bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 8633610
> 
> ...


Awesome, i almost jumped on that one.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I just received my Blue/white Combat Sub a few minutes ago; not disappointed, it is a beauty!! I had to leave for work a few minutes later (night shift) but took my jewelers tools with me. I'll size the bracelet and post pics later.

Quick question however. I had a Combat Sub in 2014 (2-tone blue gold) and this one. The crown feels odd when screwing back in. It is smooth and screws nicely, but I can hear/feel a clicking noise on the last 2-3 turns when crewing back in, like some kind of clutch or internal mechanism clicking. I had about 10 ETA 2824 in the past and don't remember having this "issue". I searched a bit and some watches appears to have this (Tudor BBs with the ETA notably).

Any others can chime in?

Thanks!

S.


----------



## Cigarbob (Jul 19, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my Blue/white Combat Sub a few minutes ago; not disappointed, it is a beauty!! I had to leave for work a few minutes later (night shift) but took my jewelers tools with me. I'll size the bracelet and post pics later.
> 
> ...


I received my silver bezel Combat Sub just a few days ago. There is nothing unusual in the last few turns. Smooth as silk. No unusual sounds.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Cigarbob said:


> I received my silver bezel Combat Sub just a few days ago. There is nothing unusual in the last few turns. Smooth as silk. No unusual sounds.


Hi,

I screwed/unscrewed it about a dozen times, the sound/feeling is about 90% gone. Screws in nicely too. Maybe some parts were getting "worn in" a little bit.

Glad I received the old crown logo, I'm not too fond of the newer "Armani"-style eagle logo!

Thanks!

S.

Edit: Quick cell phone shot after sizing the bracelet during my lunch break (at the amazement of my colleagues, it took only 3-4 minutes!).

S.


----------



## hrobi (May 7, 2016)

That colour scheme is fantastic! I was tossing up that one, but ended up going with the 'vanguard' matte dark grey model that's about to be released, looking forward to getting it within the next few weeks....



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I screwed/unscrewed it about a dozen times, the sound/feeling is about 90% gone. Screws in nicely too. Maybe some parts were getting "worn in" a little bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## 24 hour guy (Jan 6, 2016)

This is a looonnnggg threat but I just wanted to say that I ordered a Glycine Airman Base 22 from them and was very satisfied with my experience. It did take a long time for the watch to come in but I accept that with luxury items like watches, they don't have a full shelf of every watch face and band possible so most orders are custom straight from the manufacturer. Good communication about anticipated shipping dates and quick shipping when it arrived.


----------



## d1st (May 2, 2013)

Not sure if anyone is still reading this thread but jomashop are selling the wonderful Combat Sub for 425 dollars! I just ordered this sweet little thing:









I also ordered this combat 6 for a mere 299 dollars!









Awesome! Just have to patiently sit and wait for these babies to fly across the pond to me. Hope it's not too long!

They do have a few different Combat Subs left including the Goldeneye. I want them all and trying so hard not to be drawn back in for one or two more. Pure greed.
Already purchased too many watches this year and I have nothing left to flip . They're all keepers for now..... I need a cheaper hobby.


----------

